# Interesse an einer Hope Tauschhandelbörse?



## BommelMaster (9. Januar 2010)

hallo

bitte löscht den Thread wenn es von Moderatorenseite Gegenstimmen gibt.

Bestünde Interesse an einem Thread für Tauschhandel und oder sonstige Gesuche nach alten Hopeeinzelteilen?

Mir geht es oft so, dass ich für eine spezielle Bremse einen etwas anderen Bremssattel brauche, mir hier eine Schelle fehlt, hier ein hebel usw...(momentan eben ein Hope mini silber Bremssattel(caliper) Nr.5 ... Kolben usw)

Zumindest suchanzeigen wären doch ok, auch innerhalb eines Herstellerforums, oder?


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

bin ich dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (12. Januar 2010)

hatte auf etwas mehr resonanz gehofft.

ich fang trotzdem mal an:

Suche:

Hope Mini Bremssattel oder komplett, auch kaputt in silber Nr 5 für 165mm vorne. Modelljahr bis glaub ich 2002. Eben noch die alte Ur-Mini. gerne auch mit Bremshebel

Außerdem: Mini Bremshebel links oder rechts, Zustand egal.

sonstige Ersatzteile für eine Hope Enduro4 (Kolben für Bremssattel) und für DH04(gerne auch ganze Bremszangen...


----------



## StillPad (12. Januar 2010)

Nun ich habe hier noch nie ein Mod gesehn.
Genauso wurde bisher auch nie auf die Verkafe Threads reagiert die man gemeldet hat. 

btw so alte Bremsen habe ich nicht


----------



## steve81 (12. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei

Hätte zwei neue Tech Hebel abzugeben.

Suche zwei Mini Hebel, rechts, links.


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Suche zwei Mini Hebel, rechts, links.



schau mal in meine anzeigen, ich verkaufe einen satz minis mit carbonhebel. wenn du magst können wir auch nur die hebel tauschen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. Januar 2010)

suche nen hope schnellspanner schwarz für hinten (altes modell), sattelklemme 30.0 schwarz (neues modell).

abzugeben hätte ich nen hope dh vorbau 50/25/31.8 schwarz sowie steckachsenadapter für VR.


----------



## StillPad (15. Januar 2010)

Was heißt bitte alt bei dir?
Hsbe noch ein alten silbernen in super Zustand.


----------



## steve81 (15. Januar 2010)

Meine Tech Hebel sind jetzt im Bikemarkt zu finden:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/239058


----------



## chrikoh (15. Januar 2010)

Wieviel könnte ich für meine Mini Pro V+H (Postmount)ohne Scheiben verlangen?


----------



## steve81 (15. Januar 2010)

einen Satz Tech Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (15. Januar 2010)

Hi Steve,

hab dir bzgl. der Hebel eine Nachricht geschickt.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2010)

suche silberne Hope XC Naben in 32 loch 6loch disc.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2010)

suche hope mini (~2003 - ~2005)bremshebel klemmschelle. nur die schelle einzeln. danke


----------



## Jeff-Banks (15. Februar 2010)

Abzugeben hätte ich, Adapter für den Schnellspanner ProII Vr und suchen tue ich schwarze Floating Discs für die V2 in 203mm.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Februar 2010)

Abzugeben:

1x Bulb Rear Axle Kit für Schnellspanner 135mm (incl Lager rechts, Abdeckkappe)
1x Bulb Front Axle Kit für Schnellspanner 10mm
1x Big Un Axle Rear Kit 135mm incl Lager + kappe

Gesucht:
Hope Bulb 20mm Steckachsadapter vorne
bzw Hope Bulb Nabe vorne + hinten

oder Hope XC Naben silber


----------



## Deleted 16310 (17. Februar 2010)

Jo, suche ne Moto V2 fürs Hinterrad, Bemsgriff rechts. Gerne auch ohne Scheibe. Wichtig wäre für mich nur Bremsgriff mit Leitung und Zange. Gebrauchsspuren sind egal so lange die technisch einwandfrei ist.

Zu bieten hab ich leider nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte eine Hope Sattelklemme(inbus) in 30,0mm schwarz abzugeben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2010)

ich würde gerne meinen roten Hope Vorbau mit 25° 70mm OS gegen den gleichen jedoch mit 0° tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Februar 2010)

Habe einen Hope Entlüftungskit abzugeben, zwei Bohrungsdeckel für Mono Mini in gold, eine 160er floating Disc (gezahnt) in gunmetal gray und zwei ziemlich abgefahrene floating Discs 160/180 mm mit schwarzem Spider.
Tausche auch gerne gegen eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe, floating oder nicht.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Raze (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine HOPE MINI Vorderradbremse 
oder/ (mit) IS 2000 Sattel
für 165er Scheiben
also KALIBER 5 
neu und absolut neuwertig
silber oder schwarz

Bitte alles anbieten - nur Bremssattel oder komplette Bremse !

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

raze


----------



## StillPad (6. März 2010)

So ich habe auch noch einiges zu tauschen.

Da wären:

1x Silberner Hope Schnellspanner für HR in Top Zustand

2x Hope V2 Vented Discs 203mm die wie neu sind. Mit den elektr. Messchieber konnte ich keinerlei Verschleiß feststellen

1x Hope Head Doc mit Roter Ahead Kappe und Alu Schraube sollte neu sein.

1x Hope Head Doc ohne Hope Kappe war kurzzeitg in gebrauch und ist durch Federgabelverkauf übrig, man sieht keine Gebrauchspuren.

1x LRS mit Magura FR Naben (DT Swiss Hügi) + DT Speichen + DT 5.1 Felge
VR 20mm Steckachse / HR 135 Schnellspanner Nabe
Wenig Kilometer runter, geschätze 300-500km was man ja ruckzuck mit ein paar Touren runter hat

1x Shimano XT Kurbel 3x, 22 32 44 KB inkl. Lager - ca. 50km runter

Suchen teue ich:
Hope Tech Hebelsatz gerne auch in tauschen gegen Moto Hebelsatz

Komplette Hope Tech M4

Hope V2 Floating Disc 203mm

Am besten ne PM schicken


----------



## BommelMaster (6. März 2010)

suche:

Hope M4 (~2002) Hinterrad, Zustand egal, auch defekt

Bitte alles anbieten


----------



## Raze (7. März 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine HOPE MINI MONO Vorderradbremse
> oder/ (mit) IS 2000 Sattel
> ...



JETZT IST ES RICHTIG - DANKE

raze


----------



## eL (9. März 2010)

Bommel suchst du noch den mini kaliper 5 ? 

muss mal im keller schauen. nach dem umzug iss der aber noch sehr unausgepackt.

aber bin mir sicher das ich noch einen habe


----------



## BommelMaster (10. März 2010)

nein der 5er caliper hat sich erledigt.

suche jetz ne M4 wie oben geschrieben, hebel rechts, gerne auch nur hebel einzeln


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2010)

Ich biete einen roten Hope Vorbau an: Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (13. März 2010)

Hope Mono Mini 06, IS/IS, 180/160, Stahlflex, neuwertig, schwarz mit silbernen Bohrungsdeckeln. 190 Euro ohne Scheiben!


----------



## damonsta (14. März 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/255727/cat/500

Hier mit Bildern!


----------



## rebell74 (14. März 2010)

*Suche:*
Head Doctor in blau
Sattelklemme 34,9 in silber mit SSP (aktuelles Mod.)
Adapter B (HR IS/183) und H (VR PM/183) in rot elox
Vorbau 70-80mm in silber
Kompletten Umbausatz für die X2 in blau (Hebel, Kolbendeckel, Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel)

Hat Jmd schon die neue Sattelstütze???? 

*Biete:*
demnächst (noch nicht da)

Floating Disk 160 und 140mm nagelneu in schwarz


----------



## BommelMaster (14. März 2010)

kann dir eine blaue head doctor kappe anbieten, ohne schraube, ohne klemmteil


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2010)

Und ich habe ein kompletten Head Doc in Rot mit Schraube


----------



## rebell74 (15. März 2010)

Danke, einen roten bekomm ich die Tage

@ Bommel Master
was willsten für des Käppsche ?


----------



## BommelMaster (15. März 2010)

nen 5er + 1 euro versand


----------



## 19chris84 (15. März 2010)

hi

suche ne 183er und ne 160er floating disc für ne mono m4. spiders sollten rot oder schwarz sein.

einfach alles mal anbieten

mfg chris


----------



## BommelMaster (16. März 2010)

suche nur noch M4 Bremssattel einzeln. gerne auch einzelteile wie bremssattelhälften etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (17. März 2010)

Suche schwarze Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel und schwarze Einfinger-Hebel für Moto V2.


----------



## Sash (17. März 2010)

Hope Bremsarmatur links und rechts mit nagelneuen Dichtungen und Deckeln. 203 mm Bremsscheiben wenig gefahren, macht mir Angebote!


----------



## BommelMaster (17. März 2010)

was sollen die bremshebel kosten?


----------



## rsu (22. März 2010)

Tausche V2 203er Floating Scheibe neu mit schwarzem Spider gegen selbige in rot (nur neu). Kontakt bitte per PN


----------



## el saltamontes (27. März 2010)

Hätt auch mal was zu tauschen:

Suche:

180er Floating Disc in Schwarz

Biete:

180er Floating Disc in Blau 

9 auf 15mm Adapter (Schnellspanner - Steckachse)hab ich auch noch herumkugeln...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. März 2010)

*suche 2 x 180er Floating Disc in GOLD*
 angebote bitte per pm
 grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ditsch (28. März 2010)

Suche einen Satz Hope M4 mit 183mm/160mm Floatings (schwarz oder rot)!

Aufnahmen: Vorne PM, Hinten IS
Hebel: Mini oder Tech

Bzw. Frage in die Runde:

Wo bekommt man noch einen Satz mit Mini Hebeln zu einem guten Kurs?

Danke,

Ditsch


----------



## eL (28. März 2010)

die m4 in gebraucht oder neu?


----------



## BommelMaster (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Hope Bremsarmatur links und rechts mit nagelneuen Dichtungen und Deckeln. 203 mm Bremsscheiben wenig gefahren, macht mir Angebote!


 

ja ich merk scho, das preisangebot war ja sooo lächerlich, dass es nicht mal eine antwort wert ist!

angesichts von z.b. diesem preis hier(http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250592630426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT), denke ich dass eine antwort zumindest mal nett wäre


----------



## Sash (30. März 2010)

Du hast recht! Habe ich nicht gesehen das Du was geschrieben hast, sorry. Kann auch sein das meine Frau die pm geöffnet hat und mir dann nichts gesagt! Meld Dich noch mal wenn Du Interesse hast!



BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja ich merk scho, das preisangebot war ja sooo lächerlich, dass es nicht mal eine antwort wert ist!
> 
> angesichts von z.b. diesem preis hier(http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250592630426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT), denke ich dass eine antwort zumindest mal nett wäre


----------



## vip (2. April 2010)

Suche: Hope Mono 6TI Floating Disc (Schwarzer Spider) in 225mm
(Auf Chainreactioncycles momentan nicht lieferbar)

Biete: Hope Mono 6TI Floating Disc (Schwarzer Spider) in 205mm 
(Sehr guter, wenig gefahrener Zustand. Krazer auf dem Spider)


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

*Biete:*

 1 x Hope Mono M4 Bremssattel PM silber neuwertig

1 x Hope Mono Mini Bremssattel für vo/hi 180/160er in schwarz mit goldenen Deckel. Gebraucht

*Suche:*

Hope Mono Mini Sattel in silber/schwarz für 140er hinten. Möglichst guter Zustand.

1 x Hope Mono M4 PM No. 11 Bremssattel in schwarz. (gabs nie anders)



MfG


----------



## bummel42 (6. April 2010)

Tausche:
Tech V2, Stahlflex, 183mm oder 203mm (wahlweise)
gegen
Tech M4, Stahlflex, 183mm oder 203mm (floating)

Bremse ist völlig i.O., nur zuviel für mich. Da ich noch eine M4 habe will ich meine Ersatzteilbedarf reduzieren.


----------



## splatternick (7. April 2010)

Suche: 180mm Mono M4 Floating disc in schwarz (nicht gezackt)
Biete: Hope 180mm disc, nicht floating, wenig gebraucht


----------



## cycophilipp (15. April 2010)

Habe übrig:

je VR und HR

- Hope Moto V2 NEU mit 203er Floatings in schwarz

- Hope Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner 34,9 mm aktuelles Modell NEU

SUCHE

- Sattelklemme in rot 34,9 mm Schnellspanner

- rote Teile für die Hope Tech M4

Bitte schreibt mir eine PM. Ich schau nicht so oft rein hier


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2010)

suche hope e4 caliper mit der Nummer 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (20. April 2010)

Ich suche dringend

2 Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel für die Tech Bremshebel in rot mit der eingeätzten Union Jack Flagge


----------



## BommelMaster (20. April 2010)

suche einen Hope mini geberkolben für hebel baujahr ~2003-2006

Nummer 14


----------



## black soul (21. April 2010)

suche 203er und 183er floating scheiben für tech V2 
spider schwarz oder rot

wer was übrig hat, bitte PN


----------



## Porl (25. April 2010)

Tausche meine Hope Mono M4 (schwarz/gold) IS/IS gegen die selbe Bremse PM/PM.


----------



## sluette (26. April 2010)

holla,
ich suche für die schwarzen <06er geber schwarze hebel (also Nr1. oben auf der ex-zeichnung von bommelmaster) oder carbonhebel für die >07er.


----------



## Spezialistz (29. April 2010)

ich hab noch nen kaputten mono m4 sattel über. der hat am anschluss nen riss. ist der 200mm sattel mit is aufnahme. sind ziemlich neue dichtungen drin, hat auch noch die guten metallkolben. 

vllt kann ja jemand was damit anfangen...


----------



## ACE6 (29. April 2010)

Suche einen Adapter für meine Mono Mini IS mit einer 180mm Scheibe auf PM Manitou R7 Gabel, hat hier vieleicht wer was in der Richtung rum liegen. 

Mfg. ACE6


----------



## sluette (29. April 2010)

ich habe hier einen nagel neuen adapter, IS auf PM.




du mußt nur dabei berücksichtigen, wenn dein IS sattel für 180er scheiben ausgelegt ist, kannst du mit dem adapter nur noch eine 200er scheibe fahren. meines wissens gibt es keinen IS auf PM adapter bei dem der scheibendurchmesser konstant bleibt.


----------



## delahero (30. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> holla,
> ich suche für die schwarzen <06er geber schwarze hebel (also Nr1. oben auf der ex-zeichnung von bommelmaster) oder carbonhebel für die >07er.



Hab ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACE6 (4. Mai 2010)

ACE6 schrieb:


> Suche einen Adapter für meine Mono Mini IS mit einer 180mm Scheibe auf PM Manitou R7 Gabel, hat hier vieleicht wer was in der Richtung rum liegen.
> 
> Mfg. ACE6



Werde meine alte V-Brake wieder an die Manitou R7 Elite ranschrauben, weil wenn ich mich nicht Teusche die Gabel nur bis 180mm Scheibe frei gegeben ist. 

Die Disk bleibt dann an meiner Foxy lady.


----------



## Spezialistz (4. Mai 2010)

ACE6 schrieb:


> Werde meine alte V-Brake wieder an die Manitou R7 Elite ranschrauben, weil wenn ich mich nicht Teusche die Gabel nur bis 180mm Scheibe frei gegeben ist.
> 
> Die Disk bleibt dann an meiner Foxy lady.



schnickschnack. 

meine alte 2004er fox vanilla war auch nur bis 180mm freigegeben und da zog ne 200er 6ti dran rum..


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Mai 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273126


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2010)

Habe einen rechten Hope Bremshebel ab zu geben. Ist schwarz und die ältere Version.

Anfragen per PN!


----------



## esseesse (25. Mai 2010)

Hätte eine neue Hope M4 fürs HR, IS 185er.
Bräuchte eine C2 oder X2 mit 160er Scheiben fürs HR.
Bilder bei Bedarf


----------



## Symion (28. Mai 2010)

Trenne mich von meiner M4 und damit von allen Teilen die ich dafür habe.
Kolbenwerkzeug, Beläge, Dichtungen, Anschüsse....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/78102


gruß Symion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (7. Juni 2010)

suche 185er und 165er Scheiben für die alten, silbernen Minis.
gerne auch für Rohloff.

Angebote per PN!


----------



## MichiP (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,

was würde denn ca. ein  Tech V2 Set ohne Scheiben bringen?

Technisch tip top. Minimale Gebrauchsspuren.


gruß

Michi


----------



## hardflipper (7. Juni 2010)

Suche schwarzen *M4 Caliper No 11*. Ist ein PM für 180er Scheibe vorne.


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein Hope Hollowtech II Innenlager *schwarz* abzugeben. Technisch und optisch in sehr gutem Zustand.


----------



## lateville (12. Juni 2010)

Habe noch eiene HopeMONO  Mini Pro in sonderfarbe Silber mit schw. und roten Unionjack - Deckel
( Bilder in Meinem Album auf dem LV)


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Juni 2010)

suche hope 5 loch bremsscheiben.

bitte alles anbieten


----------



## dise (26. Juni 2010)

Suche zwei Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel für Tech-Hebel (2010) mit Union Jack Flagge (schwarz)


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Juni 2010)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/sho..._-_Bremshebel_und_Deckel_Ausgleichsbehaelter/


----------



## dise (27. Juni 2010)

dise schrieb:


> *mit Union Jack Flagge (schwarz)*



Ich seh da nur einen blauen und einen roten... ohne Flagge.


----------



## XSS (10. Juli 2010)

Suche hope bremse -> pn


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (17. Juli 2010)

Suche nochmals
4 rote Deckel für die Tech-Bremshebel
und einen roten Nabensatz pro2

Hat noch Jemand nen 70er oder 80er roten Vorbau...???


----------



## rebell74 (24. Juli 2010)

suche immer noch 

Ach ja, ich suche auch noch folgendes:

*HOPE mono mini *mit den alten Hebeln, also der Vorgänger der Tech Hebel


----------



## StillPad (25. Juli 2010)

Ich suche noch immer 2 Tech Hebeleinheiten


----------



## XSS (25. Juli 2010)

Ich suche ne Hope Pro HR 135mm


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dise (26. Juli 2010)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung wo man noch Tech Ausgleichsbhehälterdeckel mit Union Jack Flagge bekommt, bzw. irgendwer noch zwei rumliegen?


----------



## kona86 (7. August 2010)

Suche Hope M4 Bremse oder Sattel - Postmount + silber von 2007/2008


----------



## kona86 (8. August 2010)

*Verkaufe Hope Mini Vorderradbremse*

Technischer Zustand: sehr gut
Optischer Zustand: gut

Bremse müsste mal entlüftet werden. Mit dabei ist ein Adapter (PM auf IS) und eine Hope Saw Disc 160 mm.

Leitungslänge: 71,5 cm

Preis: 99 
Versand: 4  versichert per DPD

Wenn ihr Fragen habt meldet euch!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. August 2010)

ich suche ein oder auch zwei deckel für den ausgleichsbehälter einer moto v2.


----------



## bummel42 (20. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe 4 Satz Hope Mono/Tech M4 organische BremsbelÃ¤ge anbzugeben.
Preis: 12,50â¬ (Incl. Versand, je Satz).
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (21. August 2010)

hope cannondale vorbau


----------



## XSS (22. August 2010)

Suche immernoch ne Hope Pro normal oder SSP


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (28. August 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben hope Jünger .. ich möchte mich von meiner Hope 6ti trennen ... was meint ihr kann ich dafür verlangen bekommen ??


----------



## Ge!st (28. August 2010)

Kommt auf den Zustand an und was du an Teilen verkaufen willst (ein Bild von den Teilen wäre hilfreich).


----------



## Tobias1009 (29. August 2010)

Biete 2x Hope Mini Pro Hebel (gunsmoke, carbon) gegen 2 x Hope Race Hebel (schwarz).


----------



## softbiker (30. August 2010)

Suche:
Kevlar-Bremsleitung für Moto V2 hi+vo.
Wenn möglich Leitung mit Anschlüssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2010)

Ich tausche meine Hope Tech Hebel gegen die Alten mit kleinem Wertausgleich.


----------



## StillPad (31. August 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich tausche meine Hope Tech Hebel gegen die Alten mit kleinem Wertausgleich.



Welche alten? 

Ich suche nämlich die Tech Hebel und habe die Moto anzubieten.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2010)

Na nicht die Moto sondern die normalen vorgänger von der mini oder M4


----------



## hardflipper (31. August 2010)

Der so genannte Mini Hebel - in silber.


----------



## NoDope61 (31. August 2010)

meinst du den


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2010)

Nope nich die die Nachfolger aber ich machs mal Konkret. 

Hebel sind wie neu im Paket ink. Versand 120 Euro. 

Außerdem suche ich 2 180 er Floatings in Schwarz bitte.


----------



## Trickz (2. September 2010)

Hätte abzugeben:

-Komplett Satz V2 Moto (VR/HR) incl 200er Floating Discs (schwarz) und Stahlflexleitungen
-incl. blauen Ausgleichsbehälterdeckeln und blauen Kolbendeckeln (schwarze originale sind auch dabei)









Bei  Interesse PM


----------



## vip (2. September 2010)

Tausche goldenen Hope Mini-Lever Bremshebel gegen normalen, silbernen!


----------



## vip (6. September 2010)

Verkaufe zudem eine leicht angefahrene Hope Mono 6 Ti Scheibe. 205mm durchmesser. Kratzer auf dem schwarzen Aluspider.


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (7. September 2010)

Hallo 

was habt ihr den für erfahrungen mit dem "tauschen" gemacht ??? Habe meine 6Ti Anlage gegen eine Moto V2 vented Anlage tauschen wollen .. also wollte die 6ti erst verkaufen aber ein User aus dem Forum hat den tausch angeboten .. nunja ich hab meine Bremse verschickt ich habe noch nix bekommen .. bin grad was ratlos und gereizt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (9. September 2010)

Hi,



Kaffe-mit-Sahne schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was habt ihr den für erfahrungen mit dem "tauschen" gemacht ??? Habe meine 6Ti Anlage gegen eine Moto V2 vented Anlage tauschen wollen .. also wollte die 6ti erst verkaufen aber ein User aus dem Forum hat den tausch angeboten .. nunja ich hab meine Bremse verschickt ich habe noch nix bekommen .. bin grad was ratlos und gereizt ...



das hat ja erst mal nix mit dem Tauschen an sich zu tun sondern eher mit dem User der hinter dem Tauschgeschäft steckt  
Wie lange ist das denn schon her, die Post braucht mitunter ja auch mal ganz schön lange.

Und:
Wie lange ist der Tausch-User denn schon Mitglied im IBC ?
Hat der einen grünen Haken beim Usernamen? 
Wie viele Beiträge hat er in seiner Mitgliedszeit verfasst?
Welche "durchschnittliche Qualität" haben diese Beiträge? 
Wie viele Bilder hat er in seinem Album?
Wie viele und welche Freunde hat er? 
Damit lässt sich der Gegenüber meist schon recht gut einschätzen... 

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. Viel Erfolg noch.

Marko


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (9. September 2010)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey es hat sich alles erledigt .. er war nur sagen wir extrem lahm ... 

Habe mir vorab einen überblick gemacht über den User .. Vorsicht ist immer gut .. hatte auch Handynummer und Adresse somit ... Trotzdem ist mir ein Steinhaufen vom Herzen gefallen ... 

cheers ...


----------



## softbiker (11. September 2010)

Roten Hope-Head-Doctor-Kappe gegen schwarz oder blau.
Außerdem rote Deckel Ausgleichsbehälter gegen blaue.
Danke stillpad. Dat Ding wird schon verbaut


----------



## BommelMaster (17. September 2010)

Suche Allerlei Teile von alten Hope naben mit der 5loch Splined Aufnahme.

gerne auch Spider, Kontermuttern einzeln, Naben (32loch)...

Bitte Alles anbieten.

und vorallem auch Bremsscheiben!


----------



## .irie. (22. September 2010)

hab anzubieten:
Rote Sattelklemme 31,8
Head Doctor Schwarz
tausche: Mono m4 aus 05: is 200er vo/li und is 180er hi/re gegen tech m4 oder verkaufe da wohl keiner tauschen wird

einfach mal meine anzeigen begutachten


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (22. September 2010)

Hätte eine Moto V2 Anlage abzutreten ... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/304286/cat/all


----------



## cycophilipp (23. September 2010)

Suche Hope Mono M6 Bremszange Postmount oder auch komplett mit Hebeln, vo/hi oder nur vo/hi

NUR silber, kein schwarz und NUR Postmount

Tausch gegen M4 Sattel mit Wertausgleich oder Kauf


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2010)

Die Mono M6 gab es nur mit schwarz eloxiertem Bremssattel, die Moto M6 gab es in silberfarben.


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. September 2010)

Verkaufe meine Hope VR Bremse, Mini Sattel mit 72 cm LeitungslÃ¤nge und Tech M4 Hebel. Inklusive,Adapter (PM auf IS) und eine Hope Saw Disc 160 mm.


Preis: 120 â¬ inkl. Versand 

PS: Der tech Hebel alleine kostet 120 Euro ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (30. September 2010)

suche einen M4(silber ~2002er BJ) Bremssattel, 
standard egal, Zustand auch


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe eine Hope Mono Mini mit neuen Belägen, und Tip Top Service. Auf den Bildern deutlich der Sattel zu sehn ohne Mackel, Bremse kommt natürlich zusammengebaut und voll einsatzbereit.

Umfang: Hope Saw Disc Mono 160mm (Neuwertig) 
            Hope A Adapter für IS PM 160mm 
            Alu Schrauben für Adapter 2x und 4 x Stahl 
            Hope Sticker 
            Hope Mini Bremsanlage für VR 74 cm Leitungslänge 









































Zustand Optisch als auch Technisch 1 A. 

Preis 120 Euro inkl. Versichertem Versand.


----------



## sluette (3. Oktober 2010)

ich suche ein paar schwarze oder silberne mini oder tech hebel. zustand sollte sehr gut sein. nur hebel, keine leitung oder sättel.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich suche:
Hope Floating Disk Schwarz 183mm für ne M4 inkl. IS Adapter Hinten

Biete:

Hope Floating Disk Schwarz 203mm für ne M4 inkl. IS Adapter Hinten


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2010)

ich suche 2 hope floating scheiben in 203mm, schwarzer spider, für die v2 (20mm reibring)


----------



## softbiker (17. Oktober 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich suche 2 hope floating scheiben in 203mm, schwarzer spider, für die v2 (20mm reibring)



Hey ich war vor Dir hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (17. Oktober 2010)

Braucht denn hier keiner V2 Vented Discs?


----------



## Unicum79 (18. Oktober 2010)

HELP! Ich hab mir eine Retro-bremse besorgt, die Hope C2. Nun sieht es so aus, als ob der Kolben für einen Hebel am A. ist. Ersatzteile bei Hope scheinbar nicht mehr zu bekommen. Hat jemand da was? Vielleicht n kompletten Hebel. Oder einen Hope Pro C2 Hebelsatz...

Falls das alles ergebnislos bleibt: Passen da irgendwelche anderen Hebel dran?

Für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## sluette (19. Oktober 2010)

da es sich bei der C2 um das geschlossenen system handelt (c=closed) wirst du nur die wahl zwischen den sport oder pro hebeln haben, eben die mit der druckpumktverstellung auf dem ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## hardflipper (19. Oktober 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> da es sich bei der C2 um das geschlossenen system handelt (c=closed) wirst du nur die wahl zwischen den sport oder pro hebeln haben, eben die mit der druckpumktverstellung auf dem ausgleichsbehälter.



Mal probiert die "offenen" Hebel anzuschließen aber dafür die Rückholfeder aus den Bremsätteln zu entfernen? Könnte gehen.


----------



## Unicum79 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hope warnt klar und deutlich davor. Mir schwahnte da eher sowas wie Hayes-Hebel verwenden oder Formula oder oder. Aber die sind halt alle "open", womit ich wieder beim alten Problem wäre. Glück braucht man aber auch: Ich hab hier einen gefunden, der eine rechte Bremse komplett verkauft. Da hab ich meine Ersatzteile. Dichtungssatz bekommt man wohl noch und Scheiben... - ich hoffe einfachmal, dass mir diese 5 Loch Scheiben nicht kaputtgehen, weil ich hab schon an anderer Stelle von jemandem gelesen, der diese verzweifelt sucht. Hope selber hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sie die Produktion vor ca. 10 Jahren eingestellt haben und ein sorry gabs auch noch dazu, aber keine Vorschläge. 

Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil restaurieren und dann an ein Museum verkaufen 
Eigentlich war das ja daraus entstanden, dass ich einfach für ein neues Modell nicht genug Kohle hatte... *lach*


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis nicht was ihr habt?
Für den Pro-Hebel gibts doch noch zig Sachen.
Bei gocycle.de kann man den gesamten rebuild-kit ab Lager kaufen.
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1187/kw/Rebuild_Kit_Pro_Hebel
Und bei CRC gibts doch auch noch massenhaft Ersatzteile


----------



## Unicum79 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei CRC nur aktuelle Ersatzteile. Bei Gocycle nur der Rebuild Kit. Dichtungen kann ich auch noch besorgen - such was ganz anderes. Und Scheiben 5-Loch für die C2...- weiss noch nicht. Sowieso ist es halt folgendermaßen: Da wird viel in den Listen geführt. Ob die das dann noch bekommen können ist dann noch ne andere Frage. Schon erlebt. Also vor dem Schnellschuss erstmal genau schauen und nachhaken.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Oktober 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine Hope Mono Mini mit neuen Belägen, und Tip Top Service. Auf den Bildern deutlich der Sattel zu sehn ohne Mackel, Bremse kommt natürlich zusammengebaut und voll einsatzbereit.
> 
> Umfang: Hope Saw Disc Mono 160mm (Neuwertig)
> Hope A Adapter für IS PM 160mm
> ...



Update 100 Euro plus Versand


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Braucht denn hier keiner V2 Vented Discs?



zustand? preis? bilder?


----------



## StillPad (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab dir schon ne PM geschickt als ich das im anderen Thread lass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Oktober 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Update 100 Euro plus Versand




100 inkl. Versand Jungs jetzt schlagt zu


----------



## damonsta (4. November 2010)

Leichter wirds nicht mehr Jungs:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/320920/cat/500


----------



## Unicum79 (5. November 2010)

Und warum zum Henker verkauft man so was weiter? Und vor allem: Warum rückst du erst jetzt damit raus?! (naja das ist wohl eher mein persönliches Pech)


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2010)

Ich habe das ganze Bike aufgelöst, schaut euch mal meine Anzeigen im Bikemarkt an.


----------



## ONE78 (5. November 2010)

suche sperrklinkensatz+federn für meine pro2.


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. November 2010)

<<< hat scheiben (vented u. floating) und adapter für die tech v2 im bikemarkt


----------



## sluette (5. November 2010)

ich suche immer noch einen satz bremshebel, bietet mal alles an ausser moto. ausserdem suche ich noch für einen alten mono4 sattel schwarze borecaps.


----------



## NoDope61 (6. November 2010)

hätte 2 von denen anzubieten


----------



## rudolfo247365 (19. November 2010)

Suche Bremshebel links komplett. Mini alt oder Mini jung. Funktion muß einwandfrei sein, Optik fast egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lateville (20. November 2010)

Hab ich über:







Suche Carbon Deckel für Race Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

lateville schrieb:


> Hab ich über:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hät schon spass dran, habe dir eine pn geschickt.


----------



## sluette (20. November 2010)

biete eine pro 2 vr nabe in gunmetal für 20mm achse. war schonmal eingespeicht aber wenig gefahren und top zustand, gerne auch im tausch gegen eine schwarze.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2010)

habe einen kompletten satz hope Enduro 4 Bremsen

vorne und hinten. zwei 8er caliper, 

bremshebel links und rechts.

zustand ist 3-4. gebrauchsspuren sichtbar. dichtungen gehören getauscht.

gebe das set im ganzen ab, aber gerne in einzelteilen, weil die kolben nimmer so ganz frisch sind.

bei interesse an einzelteilen, hebelteile, caliperhälften usw. einfach ne pm


----------



## BommelMaster (26. November 2010)

hebel sind weg.

zu haben sind noch bremssättel, einzelteile usw


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. November 2010)

hätte einen 75 mm / 25° / schwarz oversize vorbau und würde gerne gegen einen 50 mm / 0° / schwarz tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180591678377&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Dezember 2010)

hope pro 2 hr, 150x12 36L schwarz im bikemarkt


----------



## NoDope61 (4. Dezember 2010)

ABZUGEBEN!

HOPE RACE X2 Bremssättel + HOPE MINI Hebel mit Carbonhebel, neuen
ungekürzten Leitungen, 1 Adapter plus allen Schrauben (Titan).
160/140
NEUWERTIG!!

im Bikemarkt


----------



## StillPad (5. Dezember 2010)

Da brauchte wohl jemand die Race Habel


----------



## NoDope61 (5. Dezember 2010)

haha, ja genau.
aber nicht ich, hatte die race auch.
wobei die ergonomie der race-hebel für mich
um einiges schlechter ist


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2010)

HABE IMMER NOCH 2 NEUE HOPE  Floating (Saw) Rotor SILBER 183mm 6 Bolt
FÜR 30 EUROS


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2010)

Kaum gefahrene Hope Mono Disc Floating 225mm und 205mm Rotoren. Waren an einen Ersatzlaufradsatz. 

225mm - 30.-  
205mm- 25.- 
im Set 50.- + Versand






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Dezember 2010)

suche eine hintere hope bulb oder xc nabe 135mm SIlber mit grünem hope aufkleber

32 loch!


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Dezember 2010)

achja, und eine Hope bulb vorderradnabe 36° mit 20mm aufnahme, auch silber

hätte eventuell auch einen Satz Enduro 4 anzubieten, 3er und 8er caliper, sehr sehr guter zustand, mit goodridge leitungen(sehr lange), komplett neuen dichtungen, teils neuen belägen. für liebhaber!


----------



## hardflipper (15. Dezember 2010)

Suche M4 PM Sattel in schwarz - top Zustand.

Biete Mini Hebel schwarz 05er Model für rechts in sehr gutem Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich suche immer noch einen satz bremshebel, bietet mal alles an ausser moto. ausserdem suche ich noch für einen alten mono4 sattel schwarze borecaps.



hebel habe ich nun dank bommelmaster, ich brauche noch einen schwarzen mono4 oder mini sattel. ausserdem habe ich noch eine 32loch pro2 vr nabe für schnellspanner in gunmetal hier liegen.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Dezember 2010)

suche:

blaue borecap für mono mini
auch nen m4 pm sattel
sperrklinge(n) für pro2
blaue barends
blaue 38mm sattelschnellspanner


----------



## dagehtnochwas (19. Dezember 2010)

*Suche Hope Mono Mini (auch Pro), VR + HR,* ohne Scheiben

Zustand sollte sehr gut bzw. neuwertig sein.

Gruß

dagehtnochwas


----------



## XSS (19. Dezember 2010)

Suche Profile 9mm vr nabe


----------



## lix (20. Dezember 2010)

Biete
*Hope Mono Mini 183/160mm Set
*

komplett ca. 800g (inkl. Adapter, Schrauben, Scheiben)
Leitungslänge vorn/hinten = 72/123cm
Originalschrauben
Lieferumfang: komplettes Bremsenset inkl. Adapter auf IS Gabel bzw. Rahmen (je 160mm) und Floating-Disc in 183 u. 160mm

Gebraucht, aber optisch und technisch sehr guter Zustand.

Bei Interesse bitte pn.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Dezember 2010)

*Biete:*

 - Umrüstkit für Hope Pro 2 135mm auf Schnellspanner

Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## mono! (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde einen (gut erhaltenen) Hope BigUn LRS suchen.

Spezifikationen:
- Naben in schwarz oder rot (ev. auch silber),
- VR-Nabe für 20 mm Steckachse, HR-Nabe SSP und 135mm Einbaubreite.
- Felgen: unbedingt dunkel/schwarz (zB. Mavic 521 SUP oder 321 Disc, ...)
- Speichen am liebsten in schwarz (silber wäre auch okay).

Vielleicht findet sich der gesuchte LRS, bin auch für Hinweise im Web
dankbar.

Vielen Dank,
Dominik


----------



## XSS (21. Dezember 2010)

XSS schrieb:


> Suche Profile 9mm vr nabe



Natürlich Hope -.-


----------



## StillPad (22. Dezember 2010)

Was für Profile meinst du?
Meinst so ein Schnellspannerumrüstkit?
Die haben auch auch 9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSS (23. Dezember 2010)

Suche ne 9mm VR Nabe No Disc also braucht keine Disc Aufnahme das mein ich Profile ist nen BMX Hersteller hab des verwechselt


----------



## hardflipper (23. Dezember 2010)

Warum suchst du das hier?


----------



## XSS (23. Dezember 2010)

Such ja eine von Hope hab nur versehentlich oben Profile geschrieben ._.


----------



## StillPad (25. Dezember 2010)

Also suchst du ne Nabe mit Schraubachse fürs BMX oder wie?

Die normalen Schnellspannernaben haben auch 9mm Absätze nur bezweifel ich das die annährend so stabil sein werden wie ne Schraubachse beim BMX


----------



## XSS (25. Dezember 2010)

Nein fürs mtb natürlich


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Dezember 2010)

Suche für Hope M6 passende floating Rotoren/Bremsscheiben in rot (am liebsten) oder schwarz oder blau für Mono M4/M6 alle Größen zw. 180 u. 225mm Durchmesser

Bitte alles anbieten - Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch zwei Stahlscheiben im Saw Design mit jeweils 205mm

Waren nur 1 Woche im Einsatz nich kein Verschleiß messbar


----------



## mono! (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Alternativ könnte ich auch eine einzelne 
*Big'Un HR-Nabe in rot und 36Loch
*brauchen.

Angebote und Hinweise bitte per PN.

Danke!



mono! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde einen (gut erhaltenen) Hope BigUn LRS suchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bummel42 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen alten Hope Mini Hebel (in schwarz) für links.

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## tumulsky (3. Januar 2011)

Hi, ist die Hope Mono 6Ti schon verkauft

Gruß aus Löhne


----------



## lix (3. Januar 2011)

Biete *2x Floating-Scheiben in 183 u. 160mm* in schwarz und einwandfreiem Zustand.

Bei Interesse bitte pn.


----------



## Flowz (3. Januar 2011)

Suche 1x ne schwarze Hope floating disc in 183mm + passendem adapter (hinterradbremse) für ne tech m4,
biete zum tausch eine 203er floating scheibe mit passendem adapter dazu an.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Januar 2011)

Biete eine 160 mm und eine 183 mm Hope Floating Disc im Saw-Design mit gun-smoke farbenen Spider. Dazu noch Bohrungsdeckel in der gleichen Farbe für die Mono Mini und eine 135 mm Schnellspannerachse in der gleichen Farbe.


----------



## chaka biker (5. Januar 2011)

hallo hopefreunde

ich habe ein paar matchmaker in silber für eine xtr schaltung zum verkauf. aren nur zwei tage an meiner verbaut und nun habe ich meine xtr schaltung verkauft und sram bestellt. brauche sie jetzt nicht mehr.
bei interesse einfach eine mail dann werden wir weiter sehen.


----------



## uncultivated (8. Januar 2011)

***Suche Hope Tech M4***

Natürlich guter Zustand.
Mit Floatings VR 203mm und Hr 183mm

Eventuell auch Tech V2.

Einfach mal anbieten..

DANKE


----------



## Catsoft (15. Januar 2011)

Verkauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowz (17. Januar 2011)

suche noch floating discs 183/160mm scheiben (saw edition) mit schwarzem spider. gern inkl. adapter!


----------



## Spook (18. Januar 2011)

Hi

Ich suche ein Paar Hope Mini Bremshebel. Zustand sollte funktionsfähig sein, würde eh alle Dichtungen etc. tauschen.

Felix


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Januar 2011)

Flowz schrieb:


> suche noch floating discs 183/160mm scheiben (saw edition) mit schwarzem spider. gern inkl. adapter!



Ich hätte eine 183mm floating in schwarz + pm/pm adapter.


----------



## uerland (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen M4 Bremssattel und zwar entweder:

- IS 160 mm VR (müsste No. 5 sein) oder
- PM 180 mm VR

Im Tausch dafür hätte ich auch noch einen schwarzen IS No. 3 Sattel, also für 180 mm VR ohne Adapter.

Grüße
Henning


----------



## sluette (19. Januar 2011)

uerland schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen M4 Bremssattel...



habe dir eine pm geschickt


----------



## Flowz (19. Januar 2011)

so bin nun noch auf der suche nach einem adapter fürs heck (kein posmount) auf eine tech m4 mit 183er scheibe!


----------



## hardflipper (19. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> habe dir eine pm geschickt



Und mir nicht!?!? 

Suche auch einen PM M4 in schwarz. Gerne auch einen Race X2 schwarz, bzw. silbernen X2.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Verkaufe einen Satz Matchmaker fÃ¼r Tech-Hebel und XTR in Silber. Hab ich hier selber gerade erstanden (Bilder weiter oben). Hab aber keine XTR Hebel sondern SRAM 

Preis: â¬ 16,-- inkl. Versand in D.

Robert


----------



## uncultivated (21. Januar 2011)

uncultivated schrieb:


> ***Suche Hope Tech M4***
> 
> Natürlich guter Zustand.
> Mit Floatings VR 203mm und Hr 183mm
> ...




Hat sich erledigt, bin fündig geworden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Januar 2011)

Biete meine TechM4 für Vorne und die TechX2 für hinten an. Beide so gut wie neu. 
Ohne Scheiben 230 oder mit nahezu neuen Avid Scheiben 180 er inkl Adapter. 270. 
Rechnung inkl.

Bilder im Album


----------



## Prwolf35 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
suche für die V2 eine 203 und 180er Scheibe!
Gruß aus München


----------



## StillPad (25. Januar 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand noch kurze Moto Brems Hebel?


----------



## damonsta (25. Januar 2011)

Suche Hope Kunststoffleitungen 5mm, komplett mit Anschlüssen und am besten ungekürzt (zumindest hinten). Biete im Tausch Geld oder Stahlflexleitungen.


----------



## FOXzi (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Mono Mini oder Mono M4 Postmount Bremssattel.

Zum Tauschen kann ich einen Mono M4 Caliper 8 (VR200/HR180), einen Mono Mini Caliper 3 (VR180/HR160), eine Cleg (200mm; nur mit Wertausgleich) oder einfach Geld anbieten.


----------



## uncultivated (28. Januar 2011)

Suche Hope Adapter B für HR 183mm
Tausche gegen Adapter G für HR 203mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncultivated (31. Januar 2011)

Suche:

Floating Discs 203 u. 183mm für Tech M4..
Wenn möglich in Schwarz--


----------



## slayerrider (2. Februar 2011)

Suche alten M4 (nicht mono!) Bremssattel in is2000 180mm oder Postmount oder 160mm für vorne.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Februar 2011)

MoinMoin Hopeianer!

*Hab ein wenig was abzugeben aus meinem kleinen Lager:*
(Das meiste,bis auf den einen rechten Hope Mono Mini Hebel,ist NEU bzw.in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand)!

*-1 Satz Hope Mono M4 Bore-Caps schwarz/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Paar Hope Mono Mini Bore-Caps silber/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Standart Bremsscheibe 160mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:20,-VB
-Sammelsurium von Hope Pro/C2/XC4 Sealkits etc./NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Mono Mini PM Sattel/guter Zustand:50,-VB
-1 Hope Floating Bremsscheibe 183mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:30,-VB
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/etwas abgerockt aber funktionsfähig:15,-VB
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/Top Zustand:50,-VB*

*Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album unter"Aktuelle Verkäufe"hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17963*

*Natürlich such ich auch was:*

*-1 Satz aktueller Tech-Hebel in guten bis sehr guten Zustand!
-1 Satz Phenolic-Kolben für die Mono M4(Für einen ganzen Sattel,d.h.2 große und 2 kleine)!
-Die Quadringe dazu(2 große und 2 kleine)!
-1 geraden Leitungsanschluß f.die neue 5mm Kunststoffleitung!
-1 90 Grad Leitungsanschluß f.die neue 5mm Kunststoffleitung!

*

Bei Interesse bitte per PN oder email kontakten,danke für euer Interesse!
Die Preise verstehen sich natürlich in Verhandlungsbasis...im Einzelfall auch Tausch möglich mit meinen gesuchten Teilen,aber am liebsten gegen Bares!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Februar 2011)

*Update:*

MoinMoin Hopeianer!

*Hab ein wenig was abzugeben aus meinem kleinen Lager:*
(Das meiste,bis auf den einen rechten Hope Mono Mini Hebel,ist NEU bzw.in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand)!

*-1 Satz Hope Mono M4 Bore-Caps schwarz/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Paar Hope Mono Mini Bore-Caps silber/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Standart Bremsscheibe 160mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:20,-VB
-Sammelsurium von Hope Pro/C2/XC4 Sealkits etc./NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Mono Mini PM Sattel/guter Zustand:verkauft
-1 Hope Floating Bremsscheibe 183mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:30,-VB
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/etwas abgerockt aber funktionsfähig:verkauft
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/Top Zustand:verkauft*

*Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album unter"Aktuelle Verkäufe"hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17963*

*Natürlich such ich auch was:*

*-1 Satz aktueller Tech-Hebel in guten bis sehr guten Zustand!
-1 Satz Phenolic-Kolben für die Mono M4(Für einen ganzen Sattel,d.h.2 große und 2 kleine)!
-Die Quadringe dazu(2 große und 2 kleine)!
-1 geraden Leitungsanschluß f.die neue 5mm Kunststoffleitung!
-1 90 Grad Leitungsanschluß f.die neue 5mm Kunststoffleitung!

*

Bei Interesse bitte per PN oder email kontakten,danke für euer Interesse!
Die Preise verstehen sich natürlich in Verhandlungsbasis...im Einzelfall auch Tausch möglich mit meinen gesuchten Teilen,aber am liebsten gegen Bares!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## CaptainSlow (13. Februar 2011)

*suche:*

hope mono mini bremsset
vorn und hinten
evt. mit scheiben

diese model:
http://www.guiogle.com/public/hope mono mini 07.jpg

email: [email protected]


----------



## Flowz (15. Februar 2011)

Suche: Hope Adapter fürs heck, 160er scheibe, IS zu PM


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Februar 2011)

*Update 2:
*
MoinMoin Hopeianer!

*Hab ein wenig was abzugeben aus meinem kleinen Lager:*
(Das meiste,bis auf den einen rechten Hope Mono Mini Hebel,ist NEU bzw.in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand)!

*-1 Satz Hope Mono M4 Bore-Caps schwarz/NEU:verkauft
-1 Paar Hope Mono Mini Bore-Caps silber/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Standart Bremsscheibe 160mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:20,-VB
-Sammelsurium von Hope Pro/C2/XC4 Sealkits etc./NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Mono Mini PM Sattel/guter Zustand:verkauft
-1 Hope Floating Bremsscheibe 183mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:30,-VB
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/etwas abgerockt aber funktionsfähig:verkauft
-1 rechter Hope Mono Bremshebel/Top Zustand:verkauft*
*-1 linker Hope Mono Bremshebel ohne Membran&Deckel/guter bis sehr guter Zustand(Oberflächliche Kratzer überwiegend nur am silbernen Bremshebel,2-3 minimalste im schwarzen Eloxal,siehe Fotos):30,-VB
-1 Original Hope Scheibenbremsleitung"alt"6mm,inkl.Anschlüsse/guter Zustand(Kleinere oberflächliche Montage/Demontagespuren an Überwurfhülsen):15,-VB*

*Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album unter"Aktuelle Verkäufe"hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17963*

*Natürlich such ich auch was:*

*-1 Satz aktueller Tech-Hebel in guten bis sehr guten Zustand!*

Bei Interesse bitte per PN oder email kontakten,danke für euer Interesse!
Die Preise verstehen sich natürlich in Verhandlungsbasis...im Einzelfall auch Tausch möglich mit meinen gesuchten Teilen,aber am liebsten gegen Bares!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## FOXzi (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch bischen was Ã¼brig:


*Hope Floating Disc rot - 183 mm:* neu; 40â¬ VHB
*Hope Mono M4 Bremshebel silber - links:* neu; 60â¬ VHB

*Hope Mono M4 PM Bremssattel silber:* neu; tausch nur gegen schwarzen Mono mini PM oder Mono M4 PM Sattel oder der kompletten Bremsanlage!
*
Bilder:*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/37586


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich suche 2 kleine M6 Bore-Caps in schwarz


----------



## Osti (25. Februar 2011)

suche ein Paar Mini- oder Tech-Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (25. Februar 2011)

ich suche einen mono m4 Bremssattel, entweder IS2000 und 180iger Version oder am liebsten PM, gerne in schwarz. darf auch siffen, nur wichtig ist halt die Befestigung.

ich hätte zum tausch auch einen mono m4 bremssattel mit IS2000 aufnahme für 200er scheibe in schwarz. Optisch super, evtl, sollte man aber die Dichtungen wechseln.


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ich suche einen mono m4 Bremssattel...



ich habe hier einen liegen, top zustand. PM aber in silber. würde ihn gerne gegen deinen schwarzen IS tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Februar 2011)

*Update 3:*

*
*
*MoinMoin Hopeianer!*

*Hab immer noch ein wenig was abzugeben aus meinem kleinen Lager:*
(Das meiste,bis auf den einen rechten Hope Mono Mini Hebel,ist NEU bzw.in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand)!

*-1 Paar Hope Mono Mini Bore-Caps silber/NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Standart Bremsscheibe 160mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:20,-VB
-Sammelsurium von Hope Pro/C2/XC4 Sealkits etc./NEU:20,-VB
-1 Hope Floating Bremsscheibe 183mm/eingefahrener guter Zustand:30,-VB*
*-1 linker Hope Mono Bremshebel ohne Membran&Deckel/guter bis sehr guter Zustand(Oberflächliche Kratzer überwiegend nur am silbernen Bremshebel,2-3 minimalste im schwarzen Eloxal,siehe Fotos):30,-VB
-1 Original Hope Scheibenbremsleitung"alt"6mm,inkl.Anschlüsse/guter Zustand(Kleinere oberflächliche Montage/Demontagespuren an Überwurfhülsen):15,-VB*
*-1 Hope Adapter IS hinten 203mm Postmount(G)/sehr guter,neuwertiger Zustand:10,-
*
*Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album unter"Aktuelle Verkäufe"hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17963*

*Natürlich such ich auch immer noch was:*

*-1 Satz aktueller Tech-Hebel in guten bis sehr guten Zustand!*

Bei Interesse bitte per PN oder email kontakten,danke für euer Interesse!
Die Preise verstehen sich natürlich in Verhandlungsbasis...im Einzelfall auch Tausch möglich mit meinen gesuchten Teilen,aber am liebsten gegen Bares!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2011)

habe einen Satz Enduro 4 abzugeben.

Top Zustand, alle Dichtungen hervorragender Zustand, wurden alle ausgetauscht und seitdem nicht viel gefahren. Goodridge vorne + hinten(lang genug). Gebrauchsspuren nicht zu vermeiden, also ein paar Kratzer hier und da.

Ohne scheiben und adapter für 130 euro, vorne + hinten.


----------



## hardflipper (1. März 2011)

Tausche Hope *IS 20 mm Plus* Adapter gegen einen *PM to IS *Adapter.

Mein IS 20+ ist übrigens schwarz eloxiert!!! Gibst so nicht neu zu kaufen, hatte ich umeloxieren lassen. Ist neu und ohne Kratzer.

Alternativ nehme ich auch einen *PM to PM + 20 mm*


----------



## StillPad (2. März 2011)

Nabend Leute,

ich habe hier abzugeben:

Hope HR Schnellspanner Silber - guter Zustand

Hope X2 Bremssattel mit Belägen - neu!

Hope Kevlar/Kunststoffleitung mit Anschlüßen VR:91cm/HR:150cm - neu!

Hope Bremsenadapter "C" PM zu PM 160 zu 203mm *SCHWARZ* original Hope  - guter Zustand nur Montagespuren der Schrauben.

Bei interesse PM


----------



## skask (2. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,


*biete: *2 Floating Disc 183mm, Sägezahn, in rot. sehr wenig gefahren, gerade eingebremst (6 Monate alt)
1 Sattelklemme 34,9 Schnellspanner, rot (2 Wochen alt)
1 Set Matchmaker Tech-Hebel für Sram (4 Monate alt) *weg*
Klemme und Matchmaker sind ohne Gebrauchsspuren.

*suche: *1 Set Matchmaker Tech-Hebel für Shimano SLX
Deckel für Tech-Hebel in gold
Lenkerstopfen in gold
Sattelklemme Schnellspanner34,9 in gold

(Mein Finanzministerium hat überraschend einem neuen Fahrrad zugestimmt, rot passt nicht)
Welche Bohrungsdeckel brauche ich für eine Tech M4 von 2010? Große oder kleine? Wäre ich auch interessiert.

Prinzipiell tausche ich gerne, bin aber auch für Angebote offen.


----------



## andi74 (3. März 2011)

skask schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> 
> *biete: *2 Floating Disc 183mm, Sägezahn, in rot. sehr wenig gefahren, gerade eingebremst (6 Monate alt)
> ...



hätte ein Set Matchmaker Tech-Hebel für Shimano SLX (XT, Saint) abzugeben.
Gebraucht, ein halbes Jahr gefahren (2010), Zustand einwandfrei. Preis 20  einschl. Versand.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2011)

ich würde gerne meinen roten 70mm 0° Hope Vorbau, durch den gleichen mit 50mm ersetzen.
Falls jemand tauschen möchte ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. März 2011)

suche matchmaker für die race x2 und sram x0 trigger
schwarz, und eigentlich nur für rechts


----------



## skask (7. März 2011)

skask schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> 
> *biete: *2 Floating Disc 183mm, Sägezahn, in rot. sehr wenig gefahren, gerade eingebremst (6 Monate alt) *weg*
> ...


 
Vielen Dank ans Forum!


----------



## BommelMaster (7. März 2011)

hat wer 2 leichte bremsscheiben in 165 & 205mm?

möglicherweise floatings. die originalen M4 schreiben habe ich. die wiegen 150g und über 200g, die sollen durch leichtere ersetzt werden


----------



## el saltamontes (7. März 2011)

hätte 2 mono mini's zum vergeben, so wie die hier:






zustand ist gebraucht, aber gut gepflegt, fast neue beläge...

was kann ich für sowas eigentlich verlangen?


----------



## BommelMaster (7. März 2011)

25 ,- pro bremse, mehr is net drin 

würd sie dann nehmen 






haha 

ne würde fürn satz mit scheiben auf ca 120-140 schätzen


----------



## el saltamontes (7. März 2011)

Hihi - du Sack! 

Aber danke für den Tipp, hab sie jetzt mal für 140,- inkl. Versand raus (siehe Sig)

Mal schaun, vielleicht land ich wieder im Bikemarkt-Schnorrer-Folter-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. März 2011)

So wegen Bremshebel wechsels habe ich nun Titan Schrauben übrig.

Darum bietet ich sie hier mal an.

Es handelt sich hierbei um 2 Bolzen + Sicherungsmutter die den Hebel befestigen.
Sollte passend sein für alle die kein "Tech" Bremshebel sind

Dazu sind auch noch 4St M5x12 Schrauben für die Schelle übrig.

Alles aus Titan und nur für eine Fahrt in Benutzung gewesen


----------



## ONE78 (9. März 2011)

preis?


----------



## .irie. (10. März 2011)

ich biete eine blaue 183er scheibe, sie ist nichtmal 100%ig eingebremst
also eigentlich neuwertig

fotos: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357631/cat/500


----------



## StillPad (10. März 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> So wegen Bremshebel wechsels habe ich nun Titan Schrauben übrig.



Und schon sind sie auch weg


----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2011)

*Biete:*
2x Mono Mini 2007 Bore Cap in blau
1x Head Doctor Abdeckkappe in blau, entweder in dem älteren hellen blau oder im aktuellen etwas dunkleren.
Space Doctor blau, 5 und 20mm
Space Doctor gold, 5, 10 und 20 mm

*Suche:*
Head Doctor Abdeckkappe in silber
Grip Doctor Lenkerendstopfen in silber
ggf. hinteren Schnellspanner in silber

Entweder Tausch oder gegen vernünftiges Angebot. Anfragen bitte per PM.


----------



## StillPad (16. März 2011)

Was bitte ist den Space Doc?

Ich könnte dir ein HR Schnellspanner Silber anbieten mit den neuen Hope Schritzug, also nicht den ganz Alten.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Was bitte ist den Space Doc?



Space Doctor = ahead Spacersatz (heißt tatsächlich so).


----------



## Blackhawk88 (17. März 2011)

Ich hab noch eine schwarze Floating Disc 185mm übrig

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/353075/cat/500


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. März 2011)

Hallo liebe User ich suche ein Hope  Moto komplett Bremshebel für die rechte Seite oder einen Hope Mini für die linke Seite,bitte in silber mit schwarzen Hebel,Baujahr 2007.Kurze erklärung,habe vorn eine Hope M6 mit Moto Hebel und hinten eine Hope M4 mit Normalen Hebel,würde die M6 mit Moto Hebel gegebenfalls auch tauschen gegen eine M6 mit normal Hebel,aber nur in silber,adapter wäre PM für 203 Scheibe.Bitte alles anbieten!
DANKE!!!


----------



## StillPad (18. März 2011)

Warum baust du die Moto Hebel nicht an beide Bremsen?
Sind doch kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (19. März 2011)

Weil ich an der hinteren nur einen normalen habe und an der vorderen nen moto habe,d.h. ich habe 2 verschiedene hebel und hätte aber gern 2 gleiche,ob moto oder normal,das ist mir wurst.





StillPad schrieb:


> Warum baust du die Moto Hebel nicht an beide Bremsen?
> Sind doch kompatibel


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. März 2011)

*Biete:* Rechten Hope M4 komplett Bremshebel silber mit schwarzen Hebel
         Linken Hope Moto v2 komplett Bremshebel

*Suche:* Rechten Hope Moto V2 komplett Bremshebel
          Linken Hope M4 komplett Bremshebel silber mit schwarzen Hebel


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. März 2011)

*Biete:* Hope Moto M6 Vorderradbremse mit Adapter für 203 Scheibe und Stehlflex
Hope M4 Hinterradbremse mit Stahlflex
*Suche:*Hope M4 Vorderradbremse mit Adapter für 203 Scheibe und Stahlflex
Hope Moto V2 Hinterradbremse


----------



## tumulsky (21. März 2011)

Hi, hätte Interesse an deiner Moto M6 VR, gibs da Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. März 2011)

Suche schwarze Mono Mini IS-Bremssättel (V/H 160mm/160mm)
Eventuell auch ein komplettes Bremsenset. Nur guter/sehr guter Zustand.

Danke
Martin


----------



## stöpsel84 (22. März 2011)

nu wenn du mir ne m4 vr gibst in silber mit stahlflexleitung?





tumulsky schrieb:


> Hi, hätte Interesse an deiner Moto M6 VR, gibs da Möglichkeiten?


----------



## tumulsky (22. März 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> nu wenn du mir ne m4 vr gibst in silber mit stahlflexleitung?


 
Nochmal Hi,
habe leider nur Geld welches ich zum Tausch bieten kann.....

Gruß


----------



## Osti (23. März 2011)

suche ein Paar alte Mini-Gebereinheiten

falls jemand was hat, bitte melden


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. März 2011)

Tausche Hope Moto M6 VR mit SF,Adapter und 203 Floatingdisc und Hope M4 HR mit SF
gegen Shimano Saint Bremsensatz.Bitte alles anbieten.Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. März 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> suche ein Paar alte Mini-Gebereinheiten
> 
> falls jemand was hat, bitte melden



Moin

Ich hätte da eine,allerdings nicht ganz vollständig...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/836286

Interessant?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Osti (24. März 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine,allerdings nicht ganz vollständig...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/836286
> 
> Interessant?



danke, aber da komme ich nicht so wirklich weit mit


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. März 2011)

Hallo,


hat noch jemand Bohrungskappen für die Mono Mini (altes Modell) rum liegen? Farbe rot oder schwarz?

Und eine Sattelstützenkleppe mit 30,9 mm Durchmesser suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. März 2011)

Rote oder schwarze "bore caps" für meine Mono Mini würde ich auch noch suchen.

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach Goodridge Bremsleitungen ist: Ich hätte deren zwei zu verkaufen. Allerdings mit recht kurzen Leitungen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. April 2011)

Und ich wieder mal. 

Habe zwei Hope-Goodridge Bremsleitungen zu verkaufen.
Suche vier Nehmerkolben für meine Mono Mini.


----------



## ONE78 (11. April 2011)

biete:
1 x matchmaker race x2 oder mini/m4 hebel für sram-trigger

suche:
1 x 203mm scheibe mit schwarzem spider, gern saw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (13. April 2011)

SUCHE immer noch krampfhaft nach einem rechten kompletten Hope Moto Bremshebel!Zahle gut für das Teil


----------



## haha (16. April 2011)

biete: Hope Pro 2 Hinterradnabe 150mm x 12mm in blau elox 36 Loch

suche: Hope Pro 2 Hinterradnabe 135mm x 12mm in schwarz 36 Loch


----------



## DHRc (16. April 2011)

suche hope tech v2 vr hr bremse inkl scheiben


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2011)

biete:

hope stahlflex Hr bremsleitung, 133 cm von gewinde zu gewinde(1x90°, 1x0°). technisch einwandfrei. optisch etwas angegraut. keine knicke. bild in meinem fotoalbum.

hope bremsleitungen 6mm für VR, habe ein paar leitungen hier für vorne ca 75 cm lang. wer da was braucht, meldet euch, brauche sie nicht mehr
hätte auch eine hintere bremsleitung in ca 1,2m länge. technisch einwandfrei, optisch etwas angegriffen.

suche:
-goodridge leitung silber mit "goodridge" schrit unter der gummi ummantelung in kurz( also ca 80cm länge)
-goodridge leitung silber OHNE goodridge" schrift für hinten(ab 1,30)

habe auch ein paar hope mini bremssättel, die ich bei bedarf abgeben würde,

oder es hat jemand 2 hope bremshebel für mich!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. April 2011)

Suche Bremskolben für meine Mono Mini. 
Können auch die aus Phenol sein, lieber wären mir die aus Alu(?).


----------



## stöpsel84 (27. April 2011)

verkaufe/tausche hope moto m6 vr und hope m4 hr,jeweils mit stahlflexleitung und 183+203 floatingdisc schwarz.bei der hope m4 fehlt der hebel.


----------



## dagehtnochwas (29. April 2011)

Verkaufe Hope PRO II VR-Nabe, silber, 32L

Die Nabe war eingespeicht. Ist optisch und technisch einwandfrei, die Lager laufen seidenweich.





VB: 30,- Euro


----------



## XSS (29. April 2011)

Nehm ich schreib mir ne PN


----------



## sluette (30. April 2011)

ich suche floating disks in 180 und 200mm durchmesser. spider sollte schwarz, rot oder silber sein.


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2011)

Biete eine wenig genutzte Tech M4 mit Scheiben (floating, VR 203mm, HR 180mm, schwarze Spider) -> würde ich tauschen gegen eine Tech V2 oder Moto V2 mit ebenfalls VR 203, HR 180mm floating, schwarze Spider mit ggfs. Zuzahlung. Adapter würde ich behalten wollen, da diese ja weiterhin passen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (1. Mai 2011)

Suche 2 Tech Hebel um meine Mono6 Ti zu pimpen


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Mai 2011)

suche ausgleichsbehälter abdeckung für meinen hope moto v2 bremshebel in schwarz.


----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2011)

ach ja, suche neben den o.g. scheiben auch noch eine pro2 hr nabe in rot, 32 loch, 135mm achsbreite, standard erstmal egal


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Mai 2011)

Suche Bremsscheibe. Floating Disc, Saw Design, 200 bis 203 mm, Spider schwarz.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## hardflipper (6. Mai 2011)

Biete *neue *160/160er Hope RACE Floatings an. Das Set fÃ¼r 65 â¬ plus Versand.

WÃ¼rde auch gegen zwei *neue *160er bzw. 160/140er Hope Standardscheiben (ohne SÃ¤gezahn)und 20 â¬ tauschen.

Desweiteren suche ich eine M4 schwarz PM no. 11. Also fÃ¼r 180er Scheibe vorne. Der reine Sattel wÃ¼rde reichen, zur Not eine ganze Bremse.


----------



## dagehtnochwas (7. Mai 2011)

Da sich der User XSS nicht meldet, ist die Nabe weiterhin im Angebot.



dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> Verkaufe Hope PRO II VR-Nabe, silber, 32L
> 
> Die Nabe war eingespeicht. Ist optisch und technisch einwandfrei, die Lager laufen seidenweich.
> 
> ...



Schönen Gruß

dagehtnochwas


----------



## Deleted 186101 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Ich suche eine Hope Tech M4 für vorne und/oder eine Tech X2 für hinten.
Falls jemand die Kombi "über" hat oder eine der Bremsen, bitte melden.
Grüße
crego


----------



## Yetibike (9. Mai 2011)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich suche eine Hope Tech M4 für vorne und/oder eine Tech X2 für hinten.
> Falls jemand die Kombi "über" hat oder eine der Bremsen, bitte melden.
> ...


 

Servus, ich hab noch ne etwas älter M4 VR/HR Baujahr (glaub ich)2007, ohne BS ist aber voll funktionsfähig. War bis vor vier Wochen noch an meinem Rad. In Schwarz mit Roten Kolbendeckeln.
Bei Interesse schick ich auch Bilder
Gruß oli


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2011)

Nachdem niemand in der Lage zu sein scheint, mir eine Hope-Bremsleitung zu besorgen, verkaufe ich hiermit:

einen Satz Hope Mono Minis.

- Modelljahr 2005
- schwarz, Bore Caps gun smoke oder wahlweise gold
- vorne IS2000 180 mm
- hinten IS2000 160 mm
- vorne Bremleitung Goodgridge transparent
- hinten ohne Bremsleitung, aber mit Anschlussstücken (gerade und 90°)
- Bremsscheibe vorne 180 mm, hinten 160 mm, floating, saw design, spider in gun smoke

Dazu gibt's noch zwei Hope Adapter von PM auf IS2000 +20 mm.

Bremsbeläge einmal 50%, einmal originalverpackt. 

Außerdem habe ich noch eine Menge Kleinteile, die ich dazu geben könnte.


Macht mir einfach ein Angebot (bitte per PM), wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Über den Preis können wir uns sicher einigen.



Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (18. Mai 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> suche ausgleichsbehälter abdeckung für meinen hope moto v2 bremshebel in schwarz.



gibts bei chainreactioncycles für unter 8 versandkostenfrei!


----------



## zupaphil (18. Mai 2011)

hat jmd noch ne 220er oder 225er scheibe für meine moto v2?


----------



## StillPad (18. Mai 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> hat jmd noch ne 220er oder 225er scheibe für meine moto v2?



Für ne V2 gabs die Größe doch gar nicht.

Es gab für die Mono M6 Ti eine 205 und 225 Scheibe


----------



## zupaphil (18. Mai 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Für ne V2 gabs die Größe doch gar nicht.
> 
> Es gab für die Mono M6 Ti eine 205 und 225 Scheibe



das weiß ich doch. Die 225er würde ich auch nehmen!


----------



## boehmi (18. Mai 2011)

Hätte eine ältere Hope Mono M4 abzugeben. vo+hi IS-Mount, passt ohne Adapter für 203/180 mm Scheiben. schwarz/gold, Beläge sind ziemlich neu. Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas mit 8"-Post Mount vorne zum tauschen.   mfg, böhmi


----------



## StillPad (18. Mai 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> das weiß ich doch. Die 225er würde ich auch nehmen!



Die Scheiben passen aber nicht für V2 weil die Beläge größer sind als die Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (18. Mai 2011)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Scheiben passen aber nicht für V2 weil die Beläge größer sind als die Scheiben.



das istn gutes argument


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2011)

MoinMoin

Ich suche dringendst nen *Hope Mono M4(2006er/schwarz-gold)IS2000 Caliper für 160er Scheibe vorne*(Müßte der *5er* sein)!

Zum Tausch hätt ich den gleichen,nur in Postmount!

Würd aber auch einen gegen Euros tauschen,das mir egal...

Bitte schaut doch mal ob ihr so einen über habt und tauschen wollt,gegen was auch immer!


Lg

Nils


----------



## dagehtnochwas (19. Mai 2011)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> verkaufe hope pro ii vr-nabe, silber, 32l
> 
> die nabe war eingespeicht. Ist optisch und technisch einwandfrei, die lager laufen seidenweich.
> 
> ...



*verkauft*


----------



## hardflipper (19. Mai 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Ich suche dringendst nen *Hope Mono M4(2006er/schwarz-gold)IS2000 Caliper für 160er Scheibe vorne*(Müßte der *5er* sein)!
> 
> ...



Gab es nie!!!

180er Schiebe vorne ist Minimum!!! Oder du schaust nach einem PM und fährst den mit 160er IS-PM Adapter.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Mai 2011)

Moinsen

Joh danke,hab ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt,peinlich...
Hab den Tausch auch schon realisiert,herzlichen Dank!
Das ging ja echt fix....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## lyteka (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
suche für eine Hope Mono M4 einen Bremssattel mit Postmount-Aufnahme  in Schwarz, gern mit goldenen Caps 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen über?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## giles (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo ...

Ich hätte 2 Mono M4 in schwarz / gold abzugeben

1 vorne  IS2000 komplett Sattel, Griff, Leitung, Beläge cirka 50 %
1 hinten IS2000 komplett Sattel, Griff, Leitung Beläge cirka 65 %


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich suche: Hope Floating Disc 180mm oder 185mm mit schwarzem Spider. Ich brauche die runde Version, nicht die Saw. 










Zum Verkauf stehen:

-183mm V2 Floating Disc, schwarz
-Hope Stahlflex Bremsleitung, 93cm, komplett mit Anschlüssen, 90° Abgang

beides NEU


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. Mai 2011)

woher bekomme ich ein komplettes hope tech bremshebelpaar her damit ich meine m4 und meine m6 tunen kann?


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Mai 2011)

Suche Umbaukit auf 15mm-Steckachse für eine Pro2-VR-Nabe. Ich würde es entweder für einen realistischen Preis kaufen oder gegen ein 20mm-Kit tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen (ausschließlich) Postmount M4 Bremssattel.

Im Tausch dafür hätte ich auch noch einen schwarzen IS No. 3 Sattel, also für 180 mm VR ohne Adapter. Ohne den entsprechenden Ersatz steht dieser Bremssattel allerdings nicht zum Verkauf!

Grüße
Henning


----------



## giles (30. Mai 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> Ich hätte 2 Mono M4 in schwarz / gold abzugeben
> 
> ...



beide 180 mm hatte ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> woher bekomme ich ein komplettes hope tech bremshebelpaar her damit ich meine m4 und meine m6 tunen kann?



Ich wollte auch schon welche haben, aber hab nur ein Angebot bekommen und das war mir doch zu teuer. Neu bekommst du sie bei Gocycle für 120 

PS: Ich such noch immer welche


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Juni 2011)

Suche hope Sperrklinken für hope bulb hr nabe.

1-3 stück. eine einzelne würde auch reichen.


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2011)

suche schwarzen Mono4 PM sattel zum kaufen oder gerne auch zum tausch gegen gleichen als calliper 8, also IS für 200er (VR) oder 180er (HR) scheiben.


----------



## cycophilipp (9. Juni 2011)

ich habe mich entschieden - biete ein Paar neuwertige Moto-Hebel, entweder im Tausch gegen Tech-Hebel (was wohl für niemanden Sinn macht) oder verkaufe diese.

150 Euro für beide und nur für beide, muss dafür Tech-Hebel anschaffen. Bitte PM deswegen


----------



## bummel42 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Hope Mini Hebel für links.
Wer hat, bitte melden.

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## Jones2606 (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## .irie. (19. Juni 2011)

biete: hope tech gebereinheit
suche: hope race nehmereinheit (und nichts anderes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (29. Juni 2011)

hallo,
bin auch dazu bereit die tech gebereinheit gegen geld zu tauschen.


----------



## jopefu (30. Juni 2011)

hallo,
verkaufe meine hope m6 bremsen.
sind im bikemarkt!!
edit:Sind verkauft


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Juli 2011)

es befinden sich zwei Tech Gebereinheiten im Bikemarkt.

Meine Moto Hebel für die M6 stehen nach wie vor zum Verkauf.


----------



## echtorg (8. Juli 2011)

hallo
würde gerne meinen fast neuen tech x2 sattel gegen einen tech m4 sattel tauschen

würde am 301er hinten doch besser aussehen

mfg michael


----------



## lateville (8. Juli 2011)

Suche blaue Bohrungsdeckel für x2 Sättel sowie Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel für mini ab 07 in blau.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2011)

Mal eine generelle Frage: hätte jemand ggf. Interesse am Tausch der Bremsleitungen Standard gegen Stahlflex? Also ich würde die originalen Stahlflex Leitungen einer Tech V2 im Neuzustand gegen die Standard Leitungen einer anderen tauschen wollen, natürlich auch nur gegen neue und mit Wertausgleich - oder eben ein reiner Tausch gegen Geld 

Weiterhin überlege ich noch zwischen der normalen und der Special Edition hin und her. Die grünen Teile der SE würde ich dann auch gegen die originalen silbernen/schwarzen tauschen. Auch hier nur gegen neue mit Wertausgleich oder eben zum Verkauf.

Ist aber momentan alles nur Hypothese - würde die Bremse erst im Lauf der nächsten Wochen kaufen, wenn überhaupt. Wollte nur vorab schonmal nachfragen, da ich die Teile dann gerne sofort im Neuzustand austauschen wollen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich suche A2Z Beläge für die Tech V2. Hat jemand was über?


Weiterhin verkaufe ich eine Stahlflexleitung 93cm mit allen Anschlüssen(von neuer Tech V2 demontiert).


----------



## RealSteel (13. Juli 2011)

Ich suche gerade einen Hope-Adapter zur Montage vorne für 183mm Postmount!

Wenn einer was übrig hat, bitte PN!


----------



## Dr.Nick (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche eine 185er Scheibe für die C2, ggf. auch eine 183er V2. Vielleicht kennt jemand ja noch eine Alternative zu diesen beiden Scheiben.

Grüße
Dr.Nick


----------



## RealSteel (15. Juli 2011)

Posting #294 hat sich erledigt!


----------



## RealSteel (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt gerne ein paar rote Farbtupfer am Bike!
Daher würde ich folgende schwarzen Hope-Parts gegen die gleichen in rot tauschen!

Alle meine schwarzen Parts befinden sich in sehr gutem Zustand!
Das erwarte ich auch dann bei den roten Tauschangeboten! 

Hope-Sattelschnellspanner 28,6mm (auch Tausch gegen die Inbus-Version!)
Hope Schnellspanner
Hope Grip Doctors

Desweiteren suche ich den roten Head Doctor, habe jedoch den nicht in schwarz zum tauschen!


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Juli 2011)

habe abzugeben:

Hope Enduro 4 Bremsen. Bremse ist keine Neuware, jedoch in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand, hat normale Gebrauchsspuren. Dichtungen erneuert und nicht viel gefahren, Leitungen 125 und 80cm.

 Bei den bremshebel wurden die Fräßkanten abgeflacht, somit liegt er besser in der Hand.

 ohne scheiben, Bremsbeläge sind einige dabei, wobei ich nicht bei allen sagen kann ob sie noch richtig ziehen. sind aber 4 Paar dabei, da sollte was zu finden sein! Caliper Nr 3 und Nr 8

Preis 90 Euro, versand trägt käufer


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2011)

Ich habe folgendes abzugeben:

2x Hope Mono Mini 2007 Bohrungsdeckel in blau
Spacer in blau (5mm und 20mm)
Head Doc Ahead-Kappe in blau

Spacersatz in gold, 2x5mm, 10mm, 20mm (einer der 5mm-Spacer ist beschädigt, aber noch benutzbar, der Rest in gutem Zustand)
Schnellspannersatz in gold
Dazu hab ich noch andere goldene Teile, z.B. Salsa-Sattelklemme mit Schraube, Tiso-Kettenblattschrauben, Schaltzug-Endhüllen

Alles zu vernünftigen Preisen abzugeben. Außerdem würde ich Teile davon ggf. tauschen gegen einen Adapter für eine Mini PM auf PM für 180 mm (nicht 183!) Scheibe VR.  Anfragen bitte per PM


----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gerne ein paar rote Farbtupfer am Bike!
> Daher würde ich folgende schwarzen Hope-Parts gegen die gleichen in rot tauschen!
> 
> Alle meine schwarzen Parts befinden sich in sehr gutem Zustand!
> ...



Da ich ein sehr ansprechendes Angebot für die kompletten roten Parts bekommen habe, kann ich folgendes in schwarz verkaufen:

Hope Sattelschnellspanner, 28,6mm.
Hope Laufrad - Schnellspanner Satz.
Hope Grip Doctors.

Angebote bitte per Mail oder PN!


----------



## skask (17. Juli 2011)

HÃ¤tte 2 goldene 183er Floating disc im saw-Design abzugeben. Waren ca 2 Wochen montiert, unter 100km. Habe mich nun endgÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r rot entschieden.
Dachte an â¬ 20,- zzgl Versand nach Wahl pro Scheibe.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Juli 2011)

suche ein set hope schnellspanner in Blau, können ruhig gebraucht werden.

gerne auch andere teile für hope bremsen(mini altes modell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. Juli 2011)

biete schwarze mono4 bremse, hebel rechts, is caliper 8 für 180er scheibe hinten (oder 200er scheibe vorne). zustand technisch sehr gut, look: used !

suche zwei rote oder silberne floating scheiben, 183 und 203mm durchmesser, gezackt oder rund, in gutem zustand.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Juli 2011)

habe noch:

hope E4 bremsensatz. technisch gut. optisch 3-4.
Caliper 8 und 3. ohne scheiben. zu sehen in meinen anzeigen. Bitte um Preisvorschläge!!


----------



## skask (25. Juli 2011)

skask schrieb:


> Hätte 2 goldene 183er Floating disc im saw-Design abzugeben. Waren ca 2 Wochen montiert, unter 100km. Habe mich nun endgültig für rot entschieden.
> Dachte an  20,- zzgl Versand nach Wahl pro Scheibe.


 
Und weg sind sie.


----------



## strangeandnice (27. Juli 2011)

Frau mag kein pink:

Hope mini Set pink/Blümchen, schöner Zustand.
160er Scheibchen mit Adaptern und Stahlflexleitung. Extra neue Stahlflexleitung lege ich dazu, falls eine zu kurz sein sollte.
vhb 250 Euro


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2011)

Suche silberne Hope XC nabe für vorne.

32Loch, silber eloxiert, mit gelaserter aufschrift, nicht die mit dem Aufkleber!

Zusatnd kann gebraucht, sollte aber ok sein!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine V2 bestellt, sobald die da ist, hätte ich einen Satz originale Stahlflexleitungen abzugeben, werden sofort nach Erhalt unbenutzt demontiert.


----------



## hardflipper (3. August 2011)

Will jemand schwarze Tech Hebel? Würde evtl. die limited Tech nur der Bremssättel wegen bestellen und hätte die Hebel über.

Wenn einer beide nimmt, dann bestell ich zwei Bremsen. Ansonsten nur eine, weil ich auch eigentlich nur einen Bremssattel brauche.


----------



## don staudso (4. August 2011)

Hey, würde einen 50 mm 20° Freeride Vorbau in silver gegen einen Vorbau mit weniger Grad und/oder etwas länger in schwarz, silver oder blau tauschen. Der Vorbau ist neuwertig. 

mfG, don


----------



## zupaphil (4. August 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Will jemand schwarze Tech Hebel? Würde evtl. die limited Tech nur der Bremssättel wegen bestellen und hätte die Hebel über.
> 
> Wenn einer beide nimmt, dann bestell ich zwei Bremsen. Ansonsten nur eine, weil ich auch eigentlich nur einen Bremssattel brauche.



bei crc kann man den Bremssattel auch einzeln bestellen! 
edit. sorry gibts inzwischen nur noch "roh" ohne kolben und bore cap!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17250    (Bremssattel)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17244       (Kolben)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17245       (Borecap)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (4. August 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> bei crc kann man den Bremssattel auch einzeln bestellen!
> edit. sorry gibts inzwischen nur noch "roh" ohne kolben und bore cap!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17250    (Bremssattel)
> ...



Er möchte auch die Schwarzen haben und nicht Silber 

Ausserdem gibs die Special Edition auch als M4 oder X2


----------



## FränkyG (7. August 2011)

Biete 2 Hope Floating Disk (Spider schwarz)

Durchmesser 180mm, 6 Loch Aufnahme mit schwarzen Schrauben (unbenutzt).
(1 Scheibe wurde zur Probe auf Formula RX montiert,schleift beim leichten 
Rad drehen am Bremssattel, passt bei mir nicht Fehlkauf))

Beide Scheiben 75,- incl. Versand oder Tausch gegen Formula Float Disc 180mm

Gruß
FränkyG


----------



## scylla (8. August 2011)

Suche: V2 Bremssattel in einwandfreiem Zustand, tausch gegen Geld!

Wenn jemand einen Online-Shop weiß, wo man den Sattel einzeln kaufen kann, gerne auch einen Link im Tausch gegen ein großes "Dankeschön"


----------



## sluette (8. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Suche: V2 Bremssattel in einwandfreiem Zustand, tausch gegen Geld!
> 
> Wenn jemand einen Online-Shop weiß, wo man den Sattel einzeln kaufen kann, gerne auch einen Link im Tausch gegen ein großes "Dankeschön"



Kannst du bei jedem Händler bestellen.


----------



## scylla (8. August 2011)

wahrscheinlich zahl ich dann halt auch Händler-Preise, so dass ich im phösen Online-Handel eine komplette Bremse mit Geber und Leitung dafür bekommen würde... aber hast recht, fragen kostet ja nix  Also Danke für den Tipp


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2011)

hat jemand einen konus für einen hope 1 1/8 steuersatz zu veräussern?

ungeschlitzt. (altes) modell mit dem dichtring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotec (16. August 2011)

Suche:
Bremsscheibe Hope floating schwarz im Saw Design 180 mm


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2011)

robotec schrieb:


> Suche:
> Bremsscheibe Hope floating schwarz im Saw Design 180 mm




Die Scheiben gibs nur als 183mm Version, nur so zu Info


----------



## .irie. (16. August 2011)

nö,
hab eine in blau


----------



## hardflipper (16. August 2011)

Ja, ich hatte auch schon eine 180er Saw.


----------



## StillPad (16. August 2011)

Ist die neu?

Die letzte 180er war doch 2006 und rund.
Mit 2007 kammen dann die Saw in 183mm.

Ansonsten Fehler von mir, wollte nur vor ein Fehler schützen


----------



## hardflipper (17. August 2011)

Ne, die ist halt rein für den Aftermarkekt und nie OEM gewesen. 

Gibts fast so lange wie die Saw an sich.


----------



## ebroglio (17. August 2011)

Hey,

ich suche diesen Gummi Pfropfen auf der Tech V2 (vermutlich überall) an der Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel.

Oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dieses Teil bestellen kann? Bzw. einen namen dazu geben?

ebroglio


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2011)

Wie schon so oft, Go Cycle ist immer eine guten Adresse wenn es um Hope-Teile geht:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3340/lang/x/kw/Tech_Hebel/


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2011)

Sollte eigentlich auch jeder Laden, der Hope verkauft in der Ersatzteilkiste haben.


----------



## steve81 (21. August 2011)

Biete Laufradsatz bestehend aus silbernen Hope Pro 2 Naben, Dt Revo Speichen schwarz, Alunippel silbern, Dt 4.2 Felgen.
Guter Zustand, Lager laufen gut.

Bilder auf Wunsch!
Preis 230+ Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (31. August 2011)

Habe hier eine 200er und eine 180er Floatingscheibe abzugeben. Beide Gold.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411411/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411412/cat/500


----------



## BlueCloud (1. September 2011)

"bitte Löschen"


----------



## theRes (3. September 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag, ich bin neu hier und suche wie verrückt:

die Hope Mini X2 in Pink als Satz oder nur die VR Bremse. 

Tausche gegen  ! 

Grüßle theRes


----------



## el saltamontes (3. September 2011)

Du hast doch eh die schÃ¶nen, grÃ¼nen Teileâ¦

(Hab ich auf den Fotos von Stattegg entdeckt  )

LG!

PS. Damit der Beitrag auch einen tieferen Sinn hat: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=hope+pink


----------



## Whitey (12. September 2011)

Habe ne Tech M4 ohne Scheiben zu verkaufen ... siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## BommelMaster (19. September 2011)

habe noch zu verkaufen:

-Hope M4 (silber, 2002er BJ) Bremsensatz mit 5er und 8er caliper. technisch einwandfrei, optisch gebrauchsspuren. - verkauft-

-Hope Mini Hinterradbremse, wahlweise 3er 5er oder 8er Mini Caliper 

-Hope Mini Caliper einzeln - einiges da, technisch einwandfrei

bei interesse pm


----------



## Sackmann (21. September 2011)

Suche: optisch einwandfreie Hope Tech V2 vorne

Biete: neuwertige Hope Tech M4, Stahlflex, 203 floating

oder Komplettausch M4 Set 203/185, Stahlflex, floating gegen Tech V2 vorne und hinten


----------



## hardflipper (23. September 2011)

*Suche * alte, schwarze *M4 *mit 11er Bremssattel (PM fÃ¼r 180er Scheibe vorne). Gerne auch nur den Sattel.


Biete Tech Hebel in limitiertem Schwarz! Preis Verkauft 





Biete StÃ¶psel fÃ¼r Pro2 Vorderradnabe zur Schnellspannerverwendung in seltensten Silber. 14,90 â¬ incl. Versand. 





LeitungsanschlÃ¼sse fÃ¼r die alten 6 mm Leitungen, guter Zustand. 4,50 â¬ incl Versand.


----------



## cycophilipp (27. September 2011)

suche Hope Werkzeuge zur Deckeldemontage für die Hope Mono 4 und 6.

Biete neuwertiges Paar Moto-Hebel in silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (27. September 2011)

*bitte löschen*


----------



## BommelMaster (28. September 2011)

suche silberne hope nabe für vorne für schnellspanner, 32 loch

am liebsten die alte bulb oder xc serie


----------



## Kruko (28. September 2011)

Suche 183mm Floating Disc in Schwarz samt passenden PM-Adapter. Biete im Tausch bares.


----------



## sluette (5. Oktober 2011)

habe eine schwarze mini mono 4 bremse zu verkaufen. IS calipper no8, also einsetzbar für 200er scheiben vorne oder 180er hinten. hebel rechts, leitungslänge ca. 90cm. 200mm stahlscheibe in aktuellem design mit dabei. 
technisch top zustand, optische gebrauchsspuren. 
bilder im markt.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Oktober 2011)

Suche nach einem Satz Naben oder auch nur der HR Nabe aus der evo 2 Reihe
Bitte melden


----------



## spank_tobi (6. Oktober 2011)

hey hey!

ich suche hope naben. für vorne 20m steckachse und hinten 135x12 ...

wenn jemand etwas hat,bitte einfach mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2011)

habe noch:

Hope Bulb Laufradsatz mit Mavic 3.1 felgen, schöner schwarzer nabensatz, auf alle gängigen achsstandards umbaubar!

-Allerlei Hope Mini Dichtungssets, Kolben etc

- Hope 6mm Anschlüsse, wer was braucht - bitte pm


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2011)

Da sich der "Käufer" meiner Stahlflex Leitungen nicht mehr meldet, hätte ich jetzt wieder ein nagelneues Hope Stahlflex-Set passend für Mini, M4, Mono Mini, Mono M4, Mono 6 (ti), X2 und V2 inkl. aller Fittings und Anschlussteile zu verkaufen.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Oktober 2011)

suche vorderradnabe!
pro2, 32loch in blau


----------



## Whitey (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche dringend 2 x 6 schwarze (!) Schrauben zur Befestigung der Bremsscheibe auf der Nabe von Hope. Hat da jemand welche rumliegen?!


----------



## WorCo (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus.
Ich hab ne komplette hope V2 zu verkaufen, vorne+hinten, Service neu, Beläge ca 90%, silber. 203mm Scheiben sind auch dabei, am liebsten alles zusammen, aber wenn einer einzeln was brauch kann er ja mal fragen.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## BlueCloud (22. Oktober 2011)

,.


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2011)

Die blutige Marry hat welche scheiben? welcher zustand?


----------



## dagehtnochwas (24. Oktober 2011)

goldene Bore Caps (2x) für Hope Mono Mini 2007

10,- Euro incl. Versand (Deutschland), bei Bedarf auch mit Werkzeug für den Austausch

Gruß
dagehtnochwas


----------



## BlueCloud (25. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## sluette (27. Oktober 2011)

SLuettes HOPE Sell Out:


Bremsen:

TECH X2 (Set VR+HR), 183er Floatings schwarz, LeitungslÃ¤nge VR= HR=  ,Top Zustand -> *verkauft*
Mini Mono 4  (Bj07, schwarz), Hebel rechts, IS Calipper 8, 203er Stahlscheibe -> *verkauft*
Adapter Typ J, H, C, HBSM20H -> jeweis 12â¬
Original Stahlflex Kit -> 25â¬
2x TECH X2 Sattel -> jeweils 50â¬ 

LaufrÃ¤der:

Pro2 Naben, schwarz, QR, DT Champion Speichen, DT Alu Nippel, Mavic 717disc Felgen Schwarz, 32 Loch, Hope Schnellspanner, schwarz -> 200â¬
Adapter Pro2 VR 20mm -> 15â¬
Adapter Pro2 HR 135x12mm -> *verkauft*
Schnellpsanner, 100mm, schwarz, altes Modell, Top Zustand -> 15â¬
Schnellspanner, 135mm, rot, neues Modell, Top Zustand -> 15â¬

SteuersÃ¤tze:
Standard 1 1/8â, gold, altes Modell, Top Zustand, lag mehr im Regal als er im Einsatz war -> 40â¬
2 x Standard 1 1/8â, schwarz, neues Modell, Top Zustand -> 50â¬
Standard 1 1/8â, rot, neues Modell, Nagelneu, OVP -> *verkauft*

Vorbau:
DH Vorbau, 50mm, 0Â°, schwarz, neu, einmal gefahren -> 60â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. Oktober 2011)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> Hey,
> verkaufe neuwertige Bremsen:
> 
> Hope Tech X2 (schwarz) mit blauen Hebeln,Deckeln,BohCaps mit Goodridge Stahlflex 380


 
hast du fotos?


----------



## hardflipper (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe 4 Bore Caps fÃ¼r die aktuelle Hope Tech M4 Ã¼ber - also fÃ¼r einen Brmsenssatz. In GrÃ¼n! Preis 40 â¬ incl. Versand. Sind von der ltd. Edition und dÃ¼rften einzeln nicht erhÃ¤ltlich sein.

Auf dem Bild sind nur zwei zu sehen, da die anderen noch in der neuen Bremse stecken. Muss sie noch demontieren....


----------



## Runterfahrer (31. Oktober 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Habe 4 Bore Caps für die aktuelle Hope Tech M4 über - also für einen Brmsenssatz. In Grün! Preis 40  incl. Versand. Sind von der ltd. Edition und dürften einzeln nicht erhältlich sein.
> 
> Auf dem Bild sind nur zwei zu sehen, da die anderen noch in der neuen Bremse stecken. Muss sie noch demontieren....



Ist aber ein harter Kurs!!!


----------



## hardflipper (31. Oktober 2011)

HÃ¤!? Ich verkaufe *4* StÃ¼ck!!! Auf dem Bild sind aber nur zwei zu sehen...

Ich bin damit gute *20 â¬ billiger *als einer der bekanntesten Hope Online shops in D und es ist eine schwer zu bekommende Limited edition Farbe!!! Also Wucher finde ich es jetzt nicht, auch wennÂ´s kein Schnapper ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber ein harter Kurs!!!


Für die vor einer Weile angebotenen Bremsgriffe der Special Edition hat er auch so viel aufgerufen, wie in manchen Onlineshops eine komplette X2 Bremse kostet... 

@ hardflipper: wenn du mit dem Shop GoCycle meinst - das sind ja auch Apotheken-Preise!  Und selbst da wären es insgesamt nur 54 für die Standardfarben, nicht >60. Bei Bike-box kostet ein Kolbendeckel 8...! Das habe ich *leicht* aufgerundet, als ich meine von der V2 SE verkauft habe, alles andere ist versuchte Abzocke mit etwas angeblich "seltenem"... die schwarz-grüne Ausführung ist lediglich eine *Special* Edition, keine *Limited*...! Deshalb wird sie bei Hope auch weiterhin munter nachproduziert. Und die Teile sollte man i. d. R. auch nachbestellen können - bei den schwarzen Einzelteilen weiß ichs sicher, bei den grünen allerdings nicht.


----------



## Whitey (1. November 2011)

Jeder macht die Preise, die er / sie für richtig hält. Niemand muss zu diesem Kurs kaufen. Die Diskussion ist somit leicht unsinnig ...


----------



## hardflipper (2. November 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die vor einer Weile angebotenen Bremsgriffe der Special Edition hat er auch so viel aufgerufen, wie in manchen Onlineshops eine komplette X2 Bremse kostet...
> 
> @ hardflipper: wenn du mit dem Shop GoCycle meinst - das sind ja auch Apotheken-Preise!  Und selbst da wÃ¤ren es insgesamt nur 54â¬ fÃ¼r die Standardfarben, nicht >60. Bei Bike-box kostet ein Kolbendeckel 8â¬...! Das habe ich *leicht* aufgerundet, als ich meine von der V2 SE verkauft habe, alles andere ist versuchte Abzocke mit etwas angeblich "seltenem"... die schwarz-grÃ¼ne AusfÃ¼hrung ist lediglich eine *Special* Edition, keine *Limited*...! Deshalb wird sie bei Hope auch weiterhin munter nachproduziert. Und die Teile sollte man i. d. R. auch nachbestellen kÃ¶nnen - bei den schwarzen Einzelteilen weiÃ ichs sicher, bei den grÃ¼nen allerdings nicht.



Ja, ich meinte GoCycle und hab dort noch den Versand mit dazugerechnet! Es gibt nicht wenige Leute die dort bestellen und die hÃ¤tten bei mir gespart!

Ich wollte krampfhaft M4 BremssÃ¤ttel in schwarz einzeln kaufen und keiner der 3 Shops, bei denen ich angefragt hatte, hÃ¤tte diese einzeln bezihen kÃ¶nnen!!! Deshalb denke ich, dass auch die Deckel nicht einzeln zu bekommen sind! Ich denke - kann sein, dass es HÃ¤ndler gibt die persÃ¶nliche Beziehungen zu Hope haben und das Zeug doch bekommen!?!? 

*Gocycle*, *Bike-Box* und ein *befreundeter Hope Dealer *bekommen es auf jeden Fall *NICHT*.

Deshalb habe ich eine komplette limited Edition Bremse gekauft, um sie fÃ¼r den Bremssattel zu schlachten!!! 

Im Endeffekt werden sich auch meine M4-SÃ¤ttel wirtschaftlich NICHT gelohnt haben aber ich schei$$ drauf, weil die schwarzen einfach so vieeeeel geiler sind. 

Und damit ich OnTopic bleibe: Neuer Preis fÃ¼r die Deckel: 30 â¬ plus Versand nach Wunsch. 

@ Whitey: Ich konnte es nicht unkommentiert lassen aber du hast vollkommen Recht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich wollte krampfhaft M4 Bremssättel in schwarz einzeln kaufen und keiner der 3 Shops, bei denen ich angefragt hatte, hätte diese einzeln bezihen können!!! Deshalb denke ich, dass auch die Deckel nicht einzeln zu bekommen sind! Ich denke - kann sein, dass es Händler gibt die persönliche Beziehungen zu Hope haben und das Zeug doch bekommen!?!?


Dann hätte ich silberne gekauft und diese schwarz eloxieren lassen  Dann fehlen zwar die Hope Logos, aber das hätte mich jetzt nicht so gestört.
GoCycle und Bike-Box beziehen beide (so viel ich weiß) direkt bei Hope UK - genau wie der Händler, bei dem ich meine V2 gekauft habe - daher wundert mich das. Eigentlich kriegt man bei Hope ALLES einzeln - außer eben die Sponsorship-Pats in grün. Aber da die SE wie gesagt eine normale Serie ist (nicht wie die limitierte in rot), hätte ich vermutet, dass man die grünen Deckel sowie die schwarzen Sättel auch bekommt. Aber ist ja auch wurscht, für dich käme das jetzt eh zu spät...




hardflipper schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich eine komplette limited Edition Bremse gekauft, um sie für den Bremssattel zu schlachten!!!
> 
> Im Endeffekt werden sich auch meine M4-Sättel wirtschaftlich NICHT gelohnt haben aber ich schei$$ drauf, weil die schwarzen einfach so vieeeeel geiler sind.


In der Hinsicht kann ich dich voll verstehen, die schwarzen sehen SO viel besser aus als die silbernen  Deshalb hab ich auch die SE gekauft, Titanteile habe ich teilweise direkt weiterverkauft, die Stahlflexleitungen eigentlich auch, aber der Käufer hat sich dann einfach nicht mehr gemeldet 
Wie man hier sehen kann, kam es mir bei der SE auch nicht auf die grünen Teile an 





PS: ich hatte anfangs mit deinen schwarzen Tech Hebeln für meine alte Mono M4 geliebäugelt, aber vermutlich wären wir uns da preislich nicht einig geworden


----------



## steve81 (4. November 2011)

Hätte da noch nen Satz schwarze Floatings in 160+140.
Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. November 2011)

Update:

SLuettes HOPE Sell Out:


* Bremsen:*
Adapter Typ J, H, C -> jeweis 12â¬

* LaufrÃ¤der:*
Pro2 Naben, schwarz, QR, DT Champion Speichen, DT Alu Nippel, Mavic 717disc Felgen Schwarz, 32 Loch, Hope Schnellspanner, schwarz -> 200â¬
Adapter Pro2 VR 20mm -> 15â¬
Schnellpsanner, 100mm, schwarz, altes Modell, Top Zustand -> 15â¬
Schnellspanner, 135mm, rot, neues Modell, Top Zustand -> 15â¬

*Steuersatz:*
Standard 1 1/8â, gold, altes Modell, Top Zustand, lag mehr im Regal als er im Einsatz war -> 40â¬

*Vorbau:*
DH Vorbau, 50mm, 0Â°, schwarz, neu, einmal gefahren -> 60â¬

der rest ist schon weg...


----------



## Christoph1984 (6. November 2011)

Nabend,

hätte zwei neue und ungefahrene Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben abzugeben. Aus Neulaufradsatz, nie verbaut.

*1x VR schwarz, QR 9 mm und 20 mm Steckachse (sind beide Endkappen dabei)
*1x HR schwarz, 135mm

Grüße

Christoph


----------



## BlueCloud (8. November 2011)

zum Verkauf steht, wegen geplantem Umstieg auf Hope Race

Hope Tech M4 Bloody Mary mit Goodridge Stahlflexleitung schwarz, rote Fittinge 440â¬
- neuwertig, ca. 150km gelaufen
- frisch entlÃ¼ftet und fahrbereit











mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum
p.s. LRS steht auch zum Verkauf, Tune KingKong,Sapim Speichen,FRM333 Felgen 1280g 350â¬
      Naben laufen super, Felge vom Hinterrad mit Delle, daher kein Rundlauf


----------



## sluette (11. November 2011)

deleted ---


----------



## WorCo (11. November 2011)

Ich würd gerne immer noch meine Moto Tech 2 verkaufen,
silber mit schwarzen Deckeln, 203mm scheiben schwimmend dabei, w bremsbeläge ca 80%, passen farblich leider gar nicht zu meinem rad. Sind benutzt, sieht aber noch gut aus, Bilder gerne per Mail.
Auch Tausch gegen andere. 
Hab auch noch je nen Adapter für Pm bzw IS2000m nagelneu und OVP.
Preislich hätt ich gerne 210Euro inkl. Versand.

Gruß, Martin


----------



## steve81 (11. November 2011)

HÃ¤tte einen Laufradsatz abzugeben Hope Pro 2 silber, DT Revos, DT 4.2 Felgen + silberne Alunippel.
Knapp unter 1600 Gramm.
Gebraucht aber guter Zustand.
Keine Dellen oder SchlÃ¤ge.

Preis 225â¬ + Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (12. November 2011)

Verkaufe meine Hope M4 im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=436802


----------



## Mitnick (14. November 2011)

Verkaufe eine neue M4 Floating Saw 200mm mit schwarzem Spider, fÃ¼r 35â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. November 2011)

suche leitungsset kunststoffleitungen! 

vorne + hinten, min 800 und 1400mm, mit anschlüssen(0° und 90° jeweis M6)

hätte abzugeben goodridge schwarz hinten und silber hope vorne!, gerne auch tausch mit geringem aufpreis(eurerseits 

ansonsten abzugeben:
hope mini(09?) carbonhebel 2 stück bei interesse pm

@orakel bremse grad montiert, ne kleine runde -funzt super!


----------



## Orakel (18. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @orakel bremse grad montiert, ne kleine runde -funzt super!


dann ist ja gut


----------



## BommelMaster (19. November 2011)

tausche meine 183er floating scheibe (von M4) gegen eine 203er - jeweils schwarz!


----------



## Deleted 186101 (20. November 2011)

Hi,

Vielleicht hat jemand Lust zu tauschen:
Biete: neuwertige, 50km gelaufene Hope Tech X2 mit Stahlflex ungekürzt vom HR, gerne auch mit einer 180er (Formula oder Avid) Scheibe dazu falls Tausch gegen 160er Scheibe
gegen
Hope Tech M4 mit Leitung fürs HR ?
Gerne auch mit Wertausgleich. Die X2 hat mir einfach zu wenig bums. Die M4 ist perfekt!

Grüße
crego


----------



## BommelMaster (20. November 2011)

suche folgende Bremsscheiben:







bitte 1x in 160mm

und falls vorhanden 1x in 203 und 180mm.

die 180er und 203er sollten im gleichen design sein, welches ist mir jedoch egal, also Baujahr etc ist nicht wichtig


----------



## Osti (6. Dezember 2011)

habe V2 Beläge von Superstar organisch und Kevlar übrig und suche Mono4/M4/XT/Cleg Beläge 

mag jemand tauschen?


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2011)

*lrs hope pro 2 red vorne 15 oder 9qr*
*hinten 135mm mavic felgen in silber dt revo comp solber speichen gelötet*
*180 euro*
bei interesse pm


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Dezember 2011)

suche 1x Sperrklinke + federchen für Hope Pro II Nabe

- gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (24. Dezember 2011)

erweitere die Suche auf eine gebrauchte!!! Pro II Vorderradnabe in rot, 32 loch, Steckcahse

die nabe MUSS gebrauhct sein, gerne etwas ausgeblichen, damit es zur gebrauhcten hinteren passt!

- gefunden!


----------



## chorge (26. Dezember 2011)

Habe zwei schwarze Hope-Bremsenadapter! Jeweils PM v+h! War ein Fehlkauf, da ich nun doch keinen davon an meinem neuen Bike brauche... Typ E und H
Falls die Adapter jemand brauchen kann, bitte bei mir per PN melden - ich denke, ich kann nen guten Preis machen!


----------



## Osti (27. Dezember 2011)

erledigt


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2011)

ich hätte anzubieten:
*Tech M4 Brems-Sattel* silber mit schwarzen Deckeln, gebraucht aber top in Schuss

im Tausch gegen:

*Tech V2 Sattel*

Ggf mit Wertausgleich.
Bei Interesse bitte PM oder E-Mail!


----------



## M.N. (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe 2x Hope Tech / Moto V2 Vented 203 mm Scheiben in rot (gebraucht/aber keine Kratzer etc.), würde diese gegen Hope Tech / Moto V2 203 mm Scheiben in schwarz (neu bzw. neuwertig) tauschen.


----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

ich habe noch einen satz AM4 laufräder mit DT EX500 felgen zu verkaufen. der satz ist fast neu, lediglich eine tour mit ca. 45km hat er auf dem buckel. 
dabei sind 200mm Scheiben. vr 20mm oder 9mm Achse, hr 12mm.
ausserdem verkaufe ich einen satz tech m4 hint of green bremsen, ebenfalls lediglich 45km gefahren und als neu zu bezeichnen. die bremsen kommen ohne alles, also keine scheiben und keine adapter.
bei interesse bitte mail oder PN.


----------



## StillPad (31. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ausserdem verkaufe ich einen satz tech m4 hint of green bremsen, ebenfalls lediglich 45km gefahren und als neu zu bezeichnen. die bremsen kommen ohne alles, also keine scheiben und keine adapter.
> bei interesse bitte mail oder PN.



Jetzt bin ich mal neugierig, was ist das bitte?
Nen Satz Team Bremsen?

Grün gibs ja normal nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Whitey (31. Dezember 2011)

Gibts Bilder von dem LRS ? Gewicht?


----------



## sluette (31. Dezember 2011)

verkauft
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1883/hope-systemlaufrader-hoops-pro3-sp-am4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (31. Dezember 2011)

Achso du meines die Special Edition. 
Naja nun is alles klar.


----------



## Whitey (9. Januar 2012)

Ich suche zwei Membrane für die agb meiner Tech m4 evo. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## ONE78 (10. Januar 2012)

suche schwarzen mono mini bremssattel für PM.
oder was neueres, aber eben schwarz.


----------



## giles (10. Januar 2012)

Ich suche eine 180 mm Scheibe Stahl ganz ohne Schnörkel.


----------



## alb (10. Januar 2012)

Hey! Ich habe ein paar Dinge abzugeben, suche aber auch etwas:

Suche:
- Hope Tech Matchmaker für Shimano XT, li+re in silber
http://www.moonglu.com/shop/images/633/Hope Mounts - XT.jpg

Biete:
- Hope Tech Matchmaker für Shimano XTR, EINER, für li oder re in silber, ohne Schrauben
http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/EBD/EBD_HoZTXT-is.jpg

- Hope Adapter 'A' (IS->PM vorn 160mm oder hinten 140mm)
-> habe ich einmal in schwarz und einmal in silber da

- Hope Adapter 'F' (IS->PM vorn 180mm oder hinten 160mm)
-> habe ich einmal in silber


----------



## Barke23 (13. Januar 2012)

ist die Hope noch zu haben ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich suche einen Hope DHVorbau 50mm in schwarz.


----------



## morcom (17. Januar 2012)

tausche 2 goldene hope floating disc saw in 183mm und 203mm gegen 2 schwarze, blaue oder gun metall. Die Scheiben müssen auch nicht mit Zacken sein.

Meldet euch einfach.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Freeriderin (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Suche blaue Hope Hr Nabe, Einbaubreite 135 mm.


----------



## goegolo (19. Januar 2012)

Suche 165mm oder 145mm Scheibe für eine m4, Danke!


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. Januar 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Suche 165mm oder 145mm Scheibe für eine m4, Danke!



Es gibt 160mm und 140mm. 
140mm eigendlich nur für die X2 oder Race X2.


----------



## goegolo (20. Januar 2012)

Nope, siehe beispielsweise http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/BasketAdd.aspx?AddToBasket=true&StockID=657&IsMobile=true


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist keine Hope Scheibe!


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Januar 2012)

Sorry, doch schon. Aber nicht mehr in meinem B2B Shop gelistet.


----------



## Mtb_Chris (21. Januar 2012)

Werde mir eine V2 Evo fürs Vorderrad bestellen und die Stahlflex- durch Kevlarleitung ersetzen.

*Biete *deshalb: Bremsleitung Stahlflex vorne

*Suche *im Tausch: Bremsleitung Kevlar vorne

Bei Interesse bitte PN

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Garrett (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
*biete* eine 180mm Mono M4 Bremsscheibe und/oder eine 200mm Mono M4 Bremsscheibe!
Ich tausche gegen eine Formula The One Scheibe 2011 200mm.
Bei Interesse, PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (27. Januar 2012)

Verkaufe 
Hope Mini Carbonhebel inkl. Messingtonnen, Titanbolzen und Alumuttern 50â¬







Und suchen tu ich
*Hope Race X2/ Tech X2 Kolbendeckel silber *


----------



## JanRickmeyer (28. Januar 2012)

Suche ne Hope Tech V2 Bremsanlage für vorne und und hinten, ohne Bremsscheiben. Biete dafür ne Avid Elixir CR Anlage aus 2011 (noch fast neu, aus Komplettbike im November gekauft, vielleicht 250 km gefahren) 

Natürlich mit Wertausgleich, die avid is ja nich ganz sooo wertvoll.


----------



## AlexG86 (5. Februar 2012)

Biete 1 fast neue Hope Pro2 Evo HR Nabe 32l 150x12 in schwarz

Würde gerne gegen ne 135mm 32l Schnellspannnabe tauschen(möglichst auch schwarz)


----------



## MrFreak (5. Februar 2012)

verkaufe sehr gute Hope Mono Mini in silber + 160mm Scheibe. Bitte PM melden.


----------



## nikst4 (7. Februar 2012)

hallo,

bin neu hier 

ein herrlicher thread 

ich suche einen hope mono mini oder m4 sattel, schwarz, vorzugsweise mit goldenen oder roten bore caps, der HINTEN mit einer 160er oder 180er scheibe verwendet werden kann. UNBEDINGT IS 2000.

danke!

ERLEDIGT, DANKE!


----------



## powermac (10. Februar 2012)

Suche Hope HR Nabe 150*12 oder kompletten Nabensatz gebraucht in gutem Zustand, gerne auch die "alte" Bulb Nabe, einfach mal anbieten was ihr so habt.

Gruß

Power


----------



## lateville (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch blaue Bohrungsdeckel für x2 Sättel sowie blaue Ausgleichshebälterdeckel über .. Falls einer noch sucht bitte melden.


----------



## berchschorsch (2. März 2012)

Hi,

ich suche einen X2 Bremssattel in Silber mit schwarzem Deckel in technisch einwandfreiem und optisch guten Zustand...

Wenn jemand einen hat dann bitte PN an mich...


----------



## StillPad (2. März 2012)

Falls noch nicht bemerkt, hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (4. März 2012)

suche 2x 203mm Floating M4 Floating Scheiben mit schwarzem oder gunsmoke Spider


----------



## steve81 (4. März 2012)

Suche Hope Race Matchmaker für Sram Trigger.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. März 2012)

habe einen roten Hope steuersatz in einwandfreiem zustand


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/479577/cat/500


----------



## Der Chris (7. März 2012)

Hab noch einen Satz schwarz eloxierte Bremshebel für die Mini Geber hier liegen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478148/cat/500


----------



## berchschorsch (15. März 2012)

Hi, Post 410 hat sich erledigt...

ich suche aber noch ein paar Teile...

-Bremse HOPE Mono m4, Mono Mini, Race Evo M4, Race Evo X2
-2x Shimano Alfine 32 Loch 8 oder 11 Gang 

Zum Tauschen mit Wertausgleich hätte ich anzubieten...

-Rock Shox Totem Solo Air getravelt auf 160mm (ist natürlich jederzeit rückgängig zu machen) mit neuem Service
-LRS, Felgen ZTR Flow schwarz, Naben IBIS Industriegelagert 20x110 12x135 schwarz, Speichen DT Revolution schwarz, Alunippel rot
-MOREWOOD MBUZI Rahmen, Größe M wie neu in oliv
-Manitou Evolver ISX 6 Shimstack 200x56

Bilder sind in meinem Album am MBUZI verbaut, auf Wunsch natürlich auch einzeln und besser... 



Gruß Tommy


----------



## mttam (17. März 2012)

Hi,

ich suche einen M4-Bremssattel für IS 2000 der hinten mit 160er oder 180er Scheibe gefahren werden kann. Über Angebote würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. März 2012)

Biete M4 Scheiben in 165 und 185mm.


----------



## Zimma (28. März 2012)

Ich suche eine Hope Mono Mini für Vorne Baujahr der Serie müsste ca. 2007 sein im Prinzip die vor der Hope Mono Mini Pro.
müsste so aussehen:






Ich wäre auch bereit über dem üblichen Gebrauchtpreis zu zahlen.
Grüße André


----------



## NoDope61 (29. März 2012)

schau mal hier
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15205


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. März 2012)

Hallo  zusammen,

ich biete 2 Hope  Vorbauten. Beide haben noch das alte Design ohne diese hässliche  Flamm-Decal.

1x 110mm  10° (schwarz)    - 65 
1x 90mm  10° (gold)            - 65

Beide Vorbauten sind  in einem Top-Zustand, ohne Kratzer und wurden nur selten gefahren. Der  schwarze Vorbau nicht einmal  150km. 

Alternativ tausche  ich einen Vorbau auch gegen 2 Floating Disc für die X2 in schwarz (1x 160mm, 1x  183mm).

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zimma (1. April 2012)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15205



Vielen Dank dafür. Ist bestellt auch wenn in der Beschreibung right hand lever steht was sich mit der anderen Beschreibung widerspricht. Ich hoffe jetzt mal es ist left hand.

Da meine hintere Bremse eine Stahlflexleitung hat könnte ich diese jetzt falls jemand tauschen wöllte anbieten.

Konkret: Stahlflexleitung Hope ca. 140cm mit Anschluss-Kit im Tausch gegen Kunststoffleitung mit Anschluss-Kit.
Vielleicht will das ja jemand tauschen.
Grüße André


----------



## giles (2. April 2012)

mttam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche einen M4-Bremssattel für IS 2000 der hinten mit 160er oder  180er Scheibe gefahren werden kann. Über Angebote würde ich mich  freuen.



Ich biete einen schwarzen Bremssattel IS-aufnahme einer Hope M4 (180 mm).
Suche dafür einen schwarzen Bremssattel Hope M4 mit PM-Aufnahme.


----------



## racing_basti (2. April 2012)

Ich biete zum Tausch:
- Hope Adapter (silber) VR PM-PM183
- Hope Adapter (silber) HR IS-PM160
- Hope Floating Disc (schwarz) 160mm
alles neu, nie montiert

suche dafür:
- Adapter VR PM-PM203
- Adapter HR IS-PM183
- Floating Disc (schwarz) 203mm
sollten auch neue Teile sein

wer was hat, bitte per PN anbieten. Dane!


----------



## mimei00 (5. April 2012)

Heyhow,

suche einen *Hope Mono Mini* Calpiper oder Bremse für *185mm *in *schwarz *+ *postmount* (*Vorderrad*)

Tausche gerne gegen IS 185mm + Geld (komplette VR Bremse)

VG


----------



## doempi (6. April 2012)

Hallo!

bin auf der Suche nach Moto oder Tech Hebeln! links + rechts. 

Grüsse


----------



## berchschorsch (7. April 2012)

Hi, ich suche einige Teile...

- Satz HOPE Mono Mini, HOPE Mono Mini Pro, HOPE Mono M4
- VR Nabe HOPE Pro II/Pro II Evo 15mm 32Loch in silber oder schwarz
- Federgabel Manitou Minute 29er 120 oder 140mm mit 15 oder 20mm Steckachse
- Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 30,9 x 410 in silber ohne Setback

Alle Teile bitte in gutem Zustand anbieten...

Zum Tauschen hätte ich hier liegen...

-Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 30,9 x 367 in schwarz
- Sunline V1 Lowriser Lenker 711mm
- Truvativ Stylo Worldcup Flatbar 700mm
- Schaltungsteile SRAM X9 Trigger 3x9, X-Gen Umwerfer, X9 Schaltwerk lang, X7 Schaltwerk medium
- 9-Fach Trigger Shimano Saint
- Aktuelle XT Kasetten
- On One 29er Carbon Starrgabel SSP 470mm Bauhöhe 1 1/8" geht auch für 26"
- Identiti - Rebate XL Starrgabel SSP 465mm Bauhöhe 1 1/8"

Alle Teile die ich zum Tausch anbiete befinden sich optisch und technisch in gutem Zustand, Bilder sind kein Problem...

Danke für eure Angebote bitte per PN...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (10. April 2012)

Tausche einen Hope AM/FR Vorbau in rot mit 0° und 70mm Länge (den hier http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...1%2C8_mm_--_70_mm_--_0%B0_rot_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop) gegen das gleiche Exemplar in 50mm


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen,
> 
> ich biete 2 Hope  Vorbauten. Beide haben noch das alte Design ohne diese hÃ¤ssliche  Flamm-Decal.
> 
> ...



Zu haben ist nun nur noch der goldene Vorbau. 

Preisupdate: 50,-â¬ (Festpreis)


----------



## hardflipper (11. April 2012)

HÃ¤tte einen Mono Mini 07er Bremssattel Ã¼ber. Ist ein IS fÃ¼r 160er Scheibe vorne oder 140er hinten. Preis 50 â¬

Ich wÃ¼rde auch gegen einen M4 Nr. 11 Sattel tauschen und gerne auch noch ein par â¬ drauflegen, wenn dieser noch top ist.


----------



## sluette (13. April 2012)

suche ein paar mini carbon hebel


----------



## bummel42 (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche auch ein Satz Tech-Hebel. Ggf. Tausch gegen schwarze Mini-Hebel und Wertausgleich.

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## Elobla (13. April 2012)

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Mono 4 VR, PM, schwarz..

ich biete artgerechte Haltung und einwandfreie Verpflegung.


----------



## schnaggadu (15. April 2012)

Moin,
ich suche einen Hope Mono Mini (pro geht auch ) Bremssattel m. IS 160mm Befestig.
mögl. Stahlblau / grau - schwarz würde auch funzen...... 
Oder habt ihr evtl. tips, wie ich völlig festsitzende Kolben 
( Zange hier im Forum gekauft) wieder lösen kann, ohn die Zange hinzurichten ? 
Bitte bitte ..... ist f. ein Cyclocross Projekt.


----------



## eddy 1 (22. April 2012)

schnaggadu schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche einen Hope Mono Mini (pro geht auch ) Bremssattel m. IS 160mm Befestig.
> mögl. Stahlblau / grau - schwarz würde auch funzen......
> Oder habt ihr evtl. tips, wie ich völlig festsitzende Kolben
> ...



entlüften und dann rauspumpen ??
den kolben auf der deckelseite gegenhalten
und diesen mit dem deckel rausschrauben

wenn das nicht klappt deckel rausschrauben
 (wird rein geschraubt  und kommt innen raus)
in den anderen kolben ein 4mm loch bohren und eine spax schraube reindrehen
an dieser schraube den kolben rausziehen


----------



## cycophilipp (23. April 2012)

Mit Druckluft - Ersatzscheibe (oder n 2mm Stahlband - als Endanschlag für beide Kolben) einlegen und mit dem Kompressor reinpusten, laut Youtube hat das bei ner Moped-Bremse einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (29. April 2012)

Hallo suche einen *schwarzen* *Hope Mono Mini Caliper No.5* oder *PM*

VG & Danke


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2012)

Biete:
2x Hope TechV2 Bohrungsdeckel in grün (an Modelljahr 2010, also die kleineren)
4x Hope BPC & Reach Adjust Einstellschraube für Tech-Hebel in grün
sozusagen unbenutzt (hatte mir doch nicht so gefallen) 

Suche (da ich leider nichts von Hope brauche...):
Remote für KindShock i900/i950
 oder 
Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau, 0°, 50mm, schwarz


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2012)

Ist weg...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> ... grün ... hatte mir doch nicht so gefallen


Schade...!


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2012)

Japp...naja, hat sich halt doch bissl mit der Rahmenfarbe gebissen...


----------



## gloryride (6. Mai 2012)

hallo habe eine hope gabelbrücke für ne boxxer abzugeben brücke ist neu orginalverpackt farbe schwarz. bei interesse einfach melden gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel81 (9. Mai 2012)

Hi
Ich suche das Werkzeug für ne Hope pro 2 evo hinterradnabe Komplet


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2012)

hi,
habe eine hope floating V 2 scheibe 183m abzugeben spider schwarz.
top ok, kein schlag.bilder auf anfrage gerne.


----------



## downhell666 (13. Mai 2012)

Biete:
Hope pro 2 10X135 mm in gunsmoke, DT Speichen, Sum MTX 33 welded in schwarz.
Die Nabe hat eine Saison drauf, die Felge ca.drei Abfahrten-wurde mir als Austauschfelge vom Shop eingespeicht. Funktion-Optik einwandfrei.Evtl.auch mit ultegra 11-27...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2012)

ICh suche eine HOpe bulb nabe 150x12mm 32 loch


----------



## seppel81 (19. Mai 2012)

Suche Hope tec V2 evo in einem guten Zustand


----------



## JanRickmeyer (21. Mai 2012)

Suche 203er hope floating disk Bremsscheibe für Hope M4. Biete dafür die 183iger Variante mit rotem Spider zum Tausch.


----------



## chorge (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch nen sehr gut erhaltenen Hope Vorbau übrig - siehe Signatur...
Zudem goldene Borecaps für Mono M4 Bremsen...


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Mai 2012)

habe eine Hope Tech M4 Bremsanlage vo/hi übrig:

- Stahlflex oder Kunststoff auf Wunsch
- entlüfte ich noch vor Verkauf
- Bremsbeläge sollten erneuert werden - kann ich auch auf Wunsch beschaffen
- ohne Scheiben

VB 210 Euro zzgl. Bremsbeläge

tausche auch gegen Tech M4 Evo Special Edition oder andere Hope Komponenten in rot - Bremshebel, Bohrungsdeckel usw.


----------



## BergabHeizer (2. Juni 2012)

Verkaufe meine Hope tech V2 203mm scheiben vorn und hinten, Floating discs (Schwarzer Spider)
System is dicht und funktioniert.
Preis 210 für beide.
Bilder kann ich gerne zusenden.


----------



## slayerrider (6. Juni 2012)

Ich suche die Abdeckkappe für den Entlüftungsnippel und würde gegen Geld tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Will jemand evtl. seine roten 203er floating discs für die m4 gegen blaue tauschen.
Blau passt nicht mehr so recht an mein bike


----------



## [XW]Fabse (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ab sofort im Bikemarkt zu finden.....





Wegen Umstieg auf neue TECH M4 EVO ;-)

Gruß Fabse


----------



## ezkimo (16. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## zupaphil (18. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Flowz (21. Juni 2012)

Hi hat wer noch eine Hope Mono Mini in schwarz mit Rotem Caliper deckel?


----------



## Flowz (24. Juni 2012)

edit: normale Mono mini in anderer Farbe wär auch ok!


----------



## ronmen (4. Juli 2012)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hallo suche einen *schwarzen* *Hope Mono Mini Caliper No.5* oder *PM*
> 
> VG & Danke



keiner mehr was herumliegen ?

tausche gerne gegen einen Hope Mono Mini Bremshenel 

vg


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juli 2012)

der hat 160 vorn und 140 hinten?

wenn ja liegt sowas noch bei mir rum.


----------



## ronmen (4. Juli 2012)

hast ne mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (4. Juli 2012)

Habe noch blaue Bremshebel und Deckel für den Ausgleichsbehälter für die Moto V2!
Zudem noch blaue Deckel (nagelneu und originalverpackt) für die Tech Hebel!

Bei Interesse einfach ne Mail schreiben!


----------



## Aalex (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen alten IS2000 M4 Sattel für 180er Scheibe vorne?

Tausch gegen Geld oder andee Bremszangen


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2012)

ich suche schwarze borecaps für tech M4 sättel, also insgesamt 4 stk.


----------



## amajo (9. Juli 2012)

hi...ich hätte einen kompletten satz hope m4 bremsen anzubieten (von 2003/2004 mit den hope mini bremshebeln für vorne 185er scheiben und hinten 165er scheiben konstruiert). dazu passende hope 205er und 185er scheiben und 2 adapter pm plus 20mm und is plus 20mm. bilder und details auf anfrage.
danke für euer interesse!!!
schickt mir einfach eine pm!


----------



## sluette (9. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## black soul (10. Juli 2012)

hallo

ich hätte eine  V 2 scheibe mit schwarzem spider  183 mm abzugeben. gebraucht, aber keine seiten/höhenschläge
bilder gerne per mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Ex (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich möchte nix verkaufen, sondern hätte nur einmal gerne gewusst, was ein Satz Hope Mono M4 (Die schwarzen mit goldenen Kappen (gross/klein)) von 2005 noch wert ist.

beide IS-Aufnahme und für 180 mm Scheiben ausgelegt.

Danke für Eure Antworten, auch wenn dies nicht unbedingt der passende Thread ist.


----------



## zupaphil (10. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Flowz (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Suche einen Hope Adapter "F". hat jemand einen über?


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juli 2012)

Habe noch  2 Meter 6mm Leitung über

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/17900-hope-h-ope-bremsleitung-6mm


----------



## zinoba77 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Suche ne alte 3-Arm Spider mit Blatt.

Bin stolzer Besitzer alter Hope Titannaben. Die haben allerdings die Hope Centerlock Systeme. Eine Spider mitsamt Blatt konnt ich schon auftreiben. Ist ne 150 mm. Suche noch so eine. Sollte ca 1997-1999er Baujahr sein.

Dankeschön.

Julian


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen V2 Bremssattel . Tausch gegen Geld oder einen M4 Bremssattel(2010er).


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juli 2012)

habe einen hope headdoctor in blau (altes modell) über.
neu/unverbaut
einen 10er


----------



## Basti1986 (24. Juli 2012)

Servus,

hat jemand zufällig noch zwei Bremsscheiben in 203 rumfliegen die er nicht mehr braucht? Sollten noch gut in schuss sein und ich würde einen finanziellen Ausgleich bieten ;-)

Wenn jemand was hat dann bitte per PN melden.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## ronmen (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo suche einen *schwarzen* *Hope Mono Mini Caliper No.5* (160/140) oder PM & eine ungezackte 160er Hope/Rohloff Bremsscheibe 

VG & Danke


----------



## robotec (31. Juli 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maikcheck (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

suche Hope Tech M4 Evo. Stahlflex oder Kunststoff ist egal. Mit oder ohne Bremsscheiben.

Danke


----------



## CrashOversteel (10. August 2012)

Hi,

ich suche eine Hope Mono Mini, schwarz.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (14. August 2012)

Moin,

Ich habe einen Satz Hope Mono M4 schwarz mit silbernen Borecaps. Vorne IS2000 200mm hinten IS2000 180mm.

Grüße
Der Böse Wolf


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. August 2012)

Suche Hope Tech oder lieber noch Race X2 vo und hi mit PM.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. August 2012)

Suche Hope Mono Mini oder Mono Mini "Pro"

Auch möglich eine Race, nur die Bremse ohne Bremszange.

Auch Ersatzteile anbieten.....!

Danke..!!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. August 2012)

Habe noch einen Satz Tech X2 rumliegen. Bei Interesse PN. 
Suche immer noch einen V2 Sattel.


----------



## Elfriede (30. August 2012)

Hat noch einer ein Paar Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel Union Jack für Hope Mini bzw. Race X2 rumliegen?


----------



## Dreamworks (30. August 2012)

Jo hab auch noch ein paar Tech X2 mit Kunstoffleitung hier


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. August 2012)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Jo hab auch noch ein paar Tech X2 mit Kunstoffleitung hier



Hi, hast du einmal Fotos, Zustandsbeschreibung und Preisvorstellung für Mich? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mttam (3. September 2012)

Hi,

*geboten* wird

Satz Hope C2 mit Pro Hebel, Caliper 3 +1. IS bzw alter Hope Standard.  Scheiben 185 und 165mm (2x), plus extra Belege und Ersatzdichtungen. Top Zustand, frisch entflueftet. Einen Adapter auf den alten Hayes Standard habe ich auch noch. Preis fuer alles 100â¬.
Satz Hope Mono M4 mit Minihebel, mit goldenen Borecaps, vorne Postmount, hinten IS2000, Caliper 8. D.h. vorne 200m, hinten 180mm. Bremsen sind gut gebraucht, funktionieren aber. Inklusive 203er Scheibe fuer vorne, 180er fuer hinten, Ersatzdichtungen, und Deckel fuer die Hebel. Preis mit einer 203er Scheibe von Shimano und 180er Hope Scheibe. Ich verkaufe die Bremsen wegen einer Projektaufgabe. Preis 160â¬.
 165mm Saw Scheibe. Gebraucht 10â¬.
Bei Interesse an den Bremsen einfach eine PN oder Mail. Alle Preise sind VHB und zuzueglich Versand. Bilder auf Anfrage. 

*Gesucht* wird ein 3er Sattel (160er Scheibe) fuer eine Mono M4.
Alternativ geht auch ein IS2000 Sattel fuer eine Mini fuer 140er oder 160er Scheiben. Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2012)

Ich bin zwischenzeitlich fündig geworden.

Abzugeben habe ich:

180 mm Floating Disc im Saw Design mit Spider in Gun Metal Gray
160 mm Floating Disc im Saw Design mit Spider in Gun Metal Gray

2 Adapter PM auf IS2000 (Bremsattel) +20 mm


----------



## chjanas (5. September 2012)

Hallo
Habe folgende Teile anzubieten:
Hope tech x2 mit blauem borecap und blauem deckel und roter 203er oder 183er saw scheibe
Hope tech v2 mit blauem borecap und deckel und roter 203er Scheibe.
2 rote tech ausgleichsbehälterdeckel
2 rote tech Hebel

Beide Bremsen mit Kunststoff ODER Stahlflexleitung.

Suche leider nix von Hope aber eine Formula the one ab 2010

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2012)

Habe einen Hope M4 caliper 8 VR (IS für 205er Scheiben) und würde gegen einen tauschen für PM für 205er Scheiben. Oder den kürzesten IS caliper (glaube No. 3)

Danke.


----------



## praktica (9. September 2012)

Suche V2 Bremsscheiben mit roten Spidern 2x200mm. Egal ob Vented oder nicht.


----------



## chjanas (9. September 2012)

Hab eine v2 scheibe 203mm mit rotem spider.
Bei interesse pn.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susuka1 (11. September 2012)

Hallo an alle Bikerinen & Biker,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 6-Kolben Scheibenbremse von Hope
Moto / Mono M6 ti in top Zustand !!!  

Ich hoffe das ihr mir dabei weiter Helfen könnt, egal ob auch aus den 
EU Länder oder Usa, oder wenn Ihr Leute jemanden kennt oder selbst 
eine habt, würde mich über jede Info & Nachricht von euch Freuen ??? 

Also dann, bis denn..denn 

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## cycophilipp (11. September 2012)

biete Hope Tech M4 Evo Bloody Mary vo/hi - im Frühjahr gekauft, damit bisher 1000km gefahren, einseitig leichte Kratzer, aber ich fahr eh vorne rechts - auf der anderen Seite sind die Hebel wie neu. Rechnung vorhanden.

Auf Wunsch mit 203/183mm Floatings in schwarz.

Hope X2 non Evo - vo/hi - in bestem Zustand, da wenigst gefahren. Optional  mit 203/183mm Floatings in schwarz.

Hope M4 non Evo - vo/hi - sehr guter Zustand, Set ohne Scheiben, mit Stahlflex. Bremsen werden frisch entlüftet vor Verkauf

Hope Floating Scheiben 200/180mm rund (keine SAW Disc) mit rotem Spider - sehr guter Zustand

Hope Floating Scheibe in rot SAW 203mm - Dicke 1,7mm (1,8mm sind neu)

Bei Interesse bitte PM


Schmankerl:

2x Moto M6 Bremszange in bestem Zustand -  nur gegen Gebot (die Prachtstücke liegen gut herum, werden irgendwann rot eloxiert im Winter, falls sie hier bleiben)


----------



## eL (12. September 2012)

Hallo Blutige Marie

hauch mir mal den preis ins ohr bitte

aber ohne rot zu werden ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2012)

Ja, Preise wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## ronmen (14. September 2012)

ronmen schrieb:


> keiner mehr was herumliegen ?
> 
> tausche gerne gegen einen Hope Mono Mini Bremshenel
> 
> vg



Kann denn niemand aushelfen  ??

LG und Danke


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2012)

dein posteingang ist voll...

hatte dir irgendwann mal per mail geantwortet. also meiner ist noch zu haben...


----------



## WODAN (18. September 2012)

Tausche 2x Hope Borecap für Tech V2 (neuere Version) in ROT GEGEN 2x SCHWARZ

Außerdem hätte ich noch eine Hope SAW Bremsscheibe für Rohloff in 183mm übrig.


----------



## punkt (19. September 2012)

*Suche*: Hope V2 floating Bremsscheibe, Farbe egal, 185mm


----------



## eL (21. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Habe einen Hope M4 caliper 8 VR (IS für 205er Scheiben) und würde gegen einen tauschen für PM für 205er Scheiben. Oder den kürzesten IS caliper (glaube No. 3)
> 
> Danke.



den tausch kann ich machen!

habe wenn ich mich recht entsinne noch einen M4 sattel übrig größe 3
der passt vorne mit dem PM zu iso adapter für eine 205er scheibe.

Fahre das selbst so da man die PM Sättel mit der lupe suchen muss hatte ich es dann auch aufgegeben. Grund wird die relative unpopularität von PM zur zeit des Modellwechsels (2003) von M4 zur Mono M4 sein. Daher halte ich es auch für fraglich ob es überhaupt M4 PM VR 205mm gegeben hat.
Will mich da aber auch nicht festlegen.

meld dich einfach über PM bei mir!

Beste Grüße eL


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. September 2012)

Eben grade, als ich sehe, dass in der Tauschhandelsbörse ein neuer Beitrag drin ist, denk ich noch: Da müsste ich mein Gesuch auch mal wieder rausnehmen...hat sich ja auch lange keiner gemeldet. Und jetzt kommt doch noch eine Antwort für mich

Mittlerweile habe ich die Bremse komplett ersetzt, aber zu einem Verkauf konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen. Außerdem ist ja auch die Gabel mit dem IS Sockel frei, dass also alles wie es ist an ein anderes Bike montiert werden könnte. Nur der Rahmen fehlt mir noch 

Danke für das Angebot!!! Evtl. komm ich doch noch drauf zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (22. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche Hope Matchmaker für SRAM 9-fach <=> Tech-Hebel.
Tausche gegen Geld oder Kleinteile..

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## mttam (22. September 2012)

Hi El,

ich hätte auch Interesse an dem 3er Sattel für die M4.
Kann dir im Tausch entweder einen PM Sattel oder einen 8er Sattel anbieten.
Hab dir auch eine Nachricht geschickt.


----------



## Piefke (22. September 2012)

Ich hab so ab Mitte Oktober ein Set Hope Tech V2 mit 203er Floating-Discs anzubieten.


----------



## CrashOversteel (23. September 2012)

Hi,
ich suche:
Hope Mono Mini schwarz Set
PM Sattel Mini/M4 schwarz gerne auch Race X2 Sattel


----------



## todtsteltzer (24. September 2012)

hätte eine Mono M4 (Schwarz/goldene Caps) leider als IS.


----------



## ronmen (25. September 2012)

Hallo,

hat wer noch eine *Hope *Mono Mini/M4 *runde **Bremsscheibe * für *ROHLOFF **(4-Loch)* in *160mm *? - wird dringendst benötigt 

Grüße & Danke


----------



## Basti1986 (27. September 2012)

Servus,

habe gerade eine Hope Tech X2 bestellt und brauche nun die passenden Scheiben und Adapter dafür!

Kann mir jemand mit 2 x 203 Scheiben (Floating am besten in schwarz) und einem 203 PM auf PM und einem 185 PM auf PM aushelfen?

Danke schonmal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## Freeriderin (28. September 2012)

Servus,

ich suche ein Satz Hope Tech V2 Evo Black Edition Bremsen. Also die schwarzen mit den grünen Einstellrädchen und Kolbendeckeln


----------



## WODAN (28. September 2012)

Moin,  ich würde gerne meinen silbernen Hope Fr Vorbau (0 Grad, 50mm lang) gegen einen Gleichen in schwarz tauscheb. Zustand gebraucht ohne Kratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2012)

Suche Hope Race EVO Bremshebel. Neuwertig. Evtl. kaufe ich mir einen Satz m4 oder x2 Race und hätte dann die Bremssattel über, falls jemand Interesse hätte.


----------



## hömma (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte 4 neue *grüne Bohrungsdeckel* aus meiner M4 abzugeben. Habe sie gegen blaue getauscht. Ebenfalls übrig wären 2 grüne Hebellagerschrauben vom aktuellen Race Evo Hebel. Falls die jemand zufällig in blau übrig hat, würde ich auch gern tauschen.


----------



## sluette (1. Oktober 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> ... Hebellagerschrauben vom aktuellen Race Evo Hebel. Falls die jemand zufällig in blau übrig hat...



die gibt's leider nur in silber oder grün. wenn du blaue suchst musst du silberne kaufen und eloxieren lassen.


----------



## ronmen (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin dringendst auf der Suche nach folgender Bremsscheibe:

hat jemand eine Idee, wo man so etwas in *160mm *herbekommt (*Hope *für *Rohloff*) - BMO hat mir dummerweise eine gezackte zugesandt (auch Hope) - *tausche *auch gern  - muss bloss schnell gehen


----------



## sluette (2. Oktober 2012)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin dringendst auf der Suche nach folgender Bremsscheibe:
> 
> hat jemand eine Idee, wo man so etwas in *160mm *herbekommt (*Hope *für *Rohloff*...



http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/174/lang/x/kw/Hope_Bremsscheiben_fuer_Rohloff/


----------



## ronmen (2. Oktober 2012)

14 Tage lieferzeit - bis dahin muss das Radl leider schon laengst stehen ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (3. Oktober 2012)

falls wer einen silbernen m4 sattel gegen einen fast neuen x2 sattel tauschen mag bitte melden
mfg michael


----------



## Catsoft (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Habe einen Satz goldene Deckel anzugeben. â¬ 10,-- plus Versand (z.B. Brief fÃ¼r 1,45)





Robert


----------



## praktica (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich Suche für die Hope Tech V2:

Rote Ausgleichsbehälter (Vo+Hi)
Rote Borhungsdeckel (Vo+Hi)
Scheiben entweder:
V2 Vented rot oder schwarz (203mm) 2x
V2 Floating rot (203mm) 2x


----------



## mttam (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

geboten wird


 *Satz Hope C2 mit Pro Hebel*, Caliper 3 +1. IS bzw alter Hope Standard. Scheiben 185 und 165mm (2x), plus extra Belege und Ersatzdichtungen. Top Zustand, frisch entflüftet. Einen Adapter auf den alten Hayes Standard habe ich auch noch. Preis für alles 120. Link zum Bikemarkt
 *Satz Hope Mono M4* mit Minihebel, mit goldenen Borecaps, vorne Postmount, hinten IS2000, Caliper 8. D.h. vorne 200m, hinten 180mm. Bremsen sind gut gebraucht, funktionieren aber. Inklusive 203er Scheibe für vorne, 180er für hinten, Ersatzdichtungen und schwarze Deckel für die Hebel. Preis mit einer 203er Scheibe von Shimano und 180er Hope Scheibe. Ich verkaufe die Bremsen wegen einer Projektaufgabe. Preis 160. Link zum Bikemarkt

Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2012)

praktica schrieb:


> Ich Suche für die Hope Tech V2:
> 
> ###
> Rote Borhungsdeckel (Vo+Hi)
> ...



Ich habe Rote, allerdings würde ich gerne gegen 2x schwarz tauschen.


----------



## hardflipper (8. Oktober 2012)

Habe noch 4 grüne M4 Deckel liegen und nehme Geld, schwarze oder silberne Deckel für. 

Nach wie vor möchte ich mir eine Race kaufen und suche abnehmer für die Bremssättel, weil ich nur die Hebel haben will. Einzeln sind diese aber zu teuer... Sprich, man hätte die Wahl zwischen X2 Sattel in schwarz oder halt den M4 in schwarz.

Danke.


----------



## seppel81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der suche nach dem Werkzeug  für die Hope pro 2 evo hinterradnabe und eventuell nach ein paar tipps zur Wartung 
Danke


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2012)

was braucht man da fürn werkzeug? zum lager auspressen?


----------



## seppel81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Nee zum zerlegen und warten
Wurde mir gesagt


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2012)

ist zwar die alte, aber ich würde es erstmal so probieren:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Super  
Danke


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2012)

VERKAUFT

Hi,
ich hätte eventuell eine gute erhaltene Hope M4 mit Mini Hebel (komplett vorne und hinten, Plastikleitungen) abzugeben.
Dazu je nach Wunsch schwarze Float Scheiben 203 oder 183.
Ich setz mal 180 Euro als Preis an.

Alles andere per Mail bitte.

Beispielbild:


----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich suche ein Satz Hope Tech V2 Evo Black Edition Bremsen. Also die schwarzen mit den grünen Einstellrädchen und Kolbendeckeln



Hätte ich im Angebot, allerdings wurden die grünen Teile schon gegen Silberne getauscht 

HIER IM BIKEMARKT


----------



## pfalz (24. Oktober 2012)

> > Servus,
> >
> > ich suche ein Satz Hope Tech V2 Evo Black Edition Bremsen. Also die schwarzen mit den grünen Einstellrädchen und Kolbendeckeln
> 
> ...



Grüne Kolbendeckel und Schrauben hätt' ich noch


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Grüne Kolbendeckel und Schrauben hätt' ich noch



Ich auch, zumindest die Deckel. 15  für alle 4 Deckel würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Basti1986 (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich suche einen V2 oder M4 Sattel in Silber für vorn würde entweder gegen meinen "neuen" (20 km) gefahrenen X2 Sattel tauschen oder gegen Bares ;-)

Würde auch die komplette Vorderrad Bremse tauschen sind die Tech X2.

Bitte falls jemand etwas anzubieten hat per PN.

Danke schonmal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## Freeriderin (31. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hätte ich im Angebot, allerdings wurden die grünen Teile schon gegen Silberne getauscht
> 
> HIER IM BIKEMARKT




Da der User leider nur so getan hat, als wollte er die Bremsen verkaufen, suche ich immer noch


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. November 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Da der User leider nur so getan hat, als wollte er die Bremsen verkaufen, suche ich immer noch



Was suchst du denn?


----------



## Freeriderin (1. November 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn?



ich suche ein Satz Hope Tech V2 Evo Black Edition Bremsen. Also die schwarzen mit den grünen Einstellrädchen und Kolbendeckeln. Alternativ eine komplett schwarze, da ich die grünen Teile schon gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (1. November 2012)

Hi,
die V2 ist z.Z. überall im Ausverkauf weil die neue V4 rausgekommen ist. Kuck mal in guten Onlineshops.


----------



## undetaker (6. November 2012)

Moin,

ich suche M4 Zangen, falls jemand was rumliegen hat bitte melden.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. November 2012)

was ist denn das für ein Modell...??


----------



## eddy 1 (7. November 2012)

Bloody Mary proto


----------



## Freeriderin (10. November 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> die V2 ist z.Z. überall im Ausverkauf weil die neue V4 rausgekommen ist. Kuck mal in guten Onlineshops.



Bisher habe ich noch kein Mega gutes Angebot gefunden, suche immer noch eine Hope Tech V2 Evo Black Edition, alternativ auch eine M4


----------



## uerland (14. November 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Mono M4 Postmount Bremssattel. Im Tausch hätte ich einen IS No. 3 Bremssattel im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 16310 (15. November 2012)

Moin.

Ich suche eine Moto V2 fürs Hinterrad. Bremsgriff rechts. Gerne auch anstatt V2 mit M4, mini oder M6 Sattel. Am wichtigsten ist mir der Moto Hebel für rechts. Optik, Gebrauchsspuren egal. Hauptsache technisch einwandfrei.

Notfalls und wenn nicht anders möglich ginge auch der Mini Hebel. Der ist aber nur zweite Wahl. ^^

thx.


----------



## holdedolde (15. November 2012)

Habe dieses hier zu tauschen, die Achse ist absolut neu.
Leider hatte ich die falsch bestellt:

Hope Pro 2 Evo Rear Hub Conversion Kit - 10mm Bolt in.

Auch hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. November 2012)

Moin,

ich suche die "Matchmaker"-Schellen für Tech-Hebel in Verbindung mit Shimano XT 770er Schalthebeln. Und das möglichst in schwarz. Hat die jemand zufällig übrig?


----------



## MichiP (22. November 2012)

Suche

Hope Tech/Evo X2 vorne-hinten wenn geht mit Scheiben

Naben hinten-vorne für Schellspanner und nur in silber

Bitte direkt via PN wenn möglich gleich mit Bild.

Danke


----------



## kona86 (28. November 2012)

Suche Hope Race vorne und hinten


----------



## sluette (29. November 2012)

was suchst du genau? X2 oder M4?


----------



## bummel42 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Satz schwarze Race-Matchmaker für Shimano XT-9-fach.
Würde gegen einen Satz silberne Tech-Matchmaker tauschen oder gegen Bargeld.

Grüße
bummel42


----------



## Garrett (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

suche 1,6 bis 2,0m Hope-Bremsleitung mit Aussendurchmesser 6mm.

Biete Bares und/oder ca. 1,4m derselben Leitung.

Gruss


----------



## goegolo (11. Dezember 2012)

Hope C2 -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/85791-hope-c2


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Ich suche eine Leitungsführung in schwarz oder silber....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vespe (14. Dezember 2012)

Suche einen Bremssattel einer xc-4, der auch noch dicht ist.
Bei meiner steckt ein Kolben den ich einfach nicht heraus bekomme.

kann xc-4 Sättel gegen neuere tauschen?


----------



## bikestorm (28. Dezember 2012)

Suche von Hope die obere Brücke mit integriertem Vorbau in schwarz für meine Fox 40. Falls Interesse besteht, tausche ich auch gegen meine Standard Brücke aus einer 2010er Fox 40 (mit direct Mount Bohrungen)


----------



## Speedy030 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinen 03er M4 hab ich einen langen 3er Inbusschlüssel zwichen die Kolben gelegt und dann solange den Hebel gedrücht bis alle 4 kolben am Inbus anlagen. 
Dann die Zange zerlegt und die Kolben mit einer Spitzzange und Lappen zwichen raus gezogen.
Sollte bei der XC4 auch so gehen.


----------



## sluette (29. Dezember 2012)

vespe schrieb:


> kann xc-4 Sättel gegen neuere tauschen?



ja, kannst du machen.


----------



## s4shhh (29. Dezember 2012)

Falls noch jemand eine Hope Bremssscheibe braucht, habe noch so eine in 203mm quasi neuwertig (eine Tour mit dem alten Hardtail) rumliegen.
Wird nicht mehr benötigt und kann günstig abgegeben werden.


----------



## Kruko (29. Dezember 2012)

Suche für eine Hope Pro2 Vorderradnabe die Adapter für die 15mm Steckachse. Am liebsten würde ich tauschen. Ich habe hier 9mm QR und 20 mm Steckachs-Adapter liegen. Die 20mm Steckachs-Adapter sind noch unbenutzt.

Diese sind gesucht:


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich suche einen Satz Matchmaker für die Race Bremshebel in schwarz für Shimano M770 Heben (sofern es da welche gibt) und einen Hope Bashring für 32/34.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2013)

Tausche ein satz Hope M6 ti scheiben , 1x205mm , 1x 180mm gegen M4 mono scheiben gleicher größe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eine Hope Bremssscheibe braucht, habe noch so eine in 203mm quasi neuwertig (eine Tour mit dem alten Hardtail) rumliegen.
> Wird nicht mehr benötigt und kann günstig abgegeben werden.


 passt die für die mono m4 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (1. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> passt die für die mono m4 ?


Ehrlich gesagt....keine Ahnung  habe die nur kurz an einer Formula gehabt.
Scheibe ist auch leider schon weg.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> passt die für die mono m4 ?



Ja, passt. Ich habe noch ein paar neue hier.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. Januar 2013)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Satz Matchmaker für die Race Bremshebel in schwarz für Shimano M770 Heben (sofern es da welche gibt) und einen Hope Bashring für 32/34.



Schick mal nen Foto oder Link von den Schalthebeln bitte.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2013)

am liebsten suche ich jemand der mit meinen m6 scheiben tauscht , oder eben zum schnäppchenpreis


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Januar 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schick mal nen Foto oder Link von den Schalthebeln bitte.




Servus,

das sind die hier: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SL/EV-SL-M770-2708A_v1_m56577569830625645.pdf


Sieht eher mau aus, mit der Kompatibilität.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. Januar 2013)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das sind die hier: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SL/EV-SL-M770-2708A_v1_m56577569830625645.pdf
> 
> ...



Doch: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_race xt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (2. Januar 2013)

suche für die 6mm Leitung einen "straight hose connector"

das Teil mit der Tülle (hier in 5mm):  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3258

danke !


----------



## hardflipper (2. Januar 2013)

Mit etwas Glück habe ich es noch nicht weg geworfen.


----------



## magas (2. Januar 2013)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück habe ich es noch nicht weg geworfen.



wäre super wenn Du da was für micht hättest


----------



## Torsten (4. Januar 2013)

So, da das hier seit einiger Zeit aus dem Ruder läuft und Verkaufsangebote etc. In den Herstellerforen NICHT erwünscht ist, werden wir den Thead jetzt schließen. Nutzt dafür in Zukunft bitte den Bikemarkt!

Diskussionen darüber bitten wir zu unterlassen, sie werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Es gibt nunmal regeln und die sollten eingehalten werden.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team

PS: Ich verweise in den Zusammenhang auf diesen Thread


----------

